# GMW-B5000 Full Metal Square Photo Thread: Post 'em here!



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Since these models are multiplying like rabbits, I figured we needed a dedicated photo thread. Let's see them!

Here are my G-1 and GD-1 with swapped straps:


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

So far my only two.


----------



## felixgogo (May 29, 2019)

Struggling to get a sharp image...


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Morning light


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

V-1









V-1 and GD-1









D-1


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Getting some sun.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are my five. One day, I'll have less as part of drawing down my collection, but for now, it's 5. (and.....sorry Kubr1ck, but the TFC will not be part of the "draw down." ;-):-d:-d)


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Great pics, guys! Keep 'em coming! 

I'm just waiting for those beautiful Ti pieces to start appearing here (including mine, of course)!

Running a stopwatch at the park:


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Here's my one and only. I really like it, but I'm not a multiple square guy. I'm not a multiple anything guy tho.

GMW-B5000G-1 w/a DLC bezel. I have kicked around the idea of getting the DLC bracelet too, as I think it would look better, but I haven't convinced myself to spend the $$ yet, and I think it's less functional for what I want. I like the lighter weight of the resin band.


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> Here's my one and only. I really like it, but I'm not a multiple square guy. I'm not a multiple anything guy tho.
> 
> GMW-B5000G-1 w/a DLC bezel. I have kicked around the idea of getting the DLC bracelet too, as I think it would look better, but I haven't convinced myself to spend the $$ yet, and I think it's less functional for what I want. I like the lighter weight of the resin band.
> 
> View attachment 14617561


How long has that DLC bezel been on the watch looks to be holding up well?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

FreakyCas said:


> How long has that DLC bezel been on the watch looks to be holding up well?


I've only had it ~3 months. No scratches so far, but it hasn't really been subjected to a lot of abuse either. But, based on the durability of a DLC'd pocket knife I've had for a while I expect it to hold up well. And once it does pick up some scratches - that's okay too. It's a G Shock after all!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

I figure scratches are going to happen eventually and will just add character.

After all, "Time wounds all heels." 

BTW, the backlight on this thing is pretty sweet:


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

Just got this in today.







Didn't like the metal keeper, so I "borrowed" the keeper from my GW-M5610 strap.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Are mods allowed?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

krampus said:


> Are mods allowed?
> 
> View attachment 14624443


Heck, yeah! 

That's a great pic - is that a mod?

Speaking of mods, here's my GD-1 on a G-1 strap:









I ordered a blue bezel and matching strap from PacParts and will post pics once I get it.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

JBski said:


> Just got this in today.
> View attachment 14623747
> 
> Didn't like the metal keeper, so I "borrowed" the keeper from my GW-M5610 strap.
> View attachment 14623751


Nice!

What did you not like about the metal keeper? Did it move around on you? Mine stays in place pretty well.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14623825
> 
> 
> View attachment 14623827


Beautiful!

Do you still wear yours a lot?


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks man! Yeah. M5610 on aftermarket aged steel pvd case and bracelet


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

G-1 on bracelet


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

Just would rather have a resin keeper on a resin strap.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

James142 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Do you still wear yours a lot?


Man, I have too many watches to wear any a lot, lol. I try to cycle through each them for a week at a time.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Man, I have too many watches to wear any a lot, lol. I try to cycle through each them for a week at a time.


I hear you. I just got mine so I'm still wearing them every day. I'm also anticipating the Ti square so I'm pretty excited about them in general.


----------



## rincage (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's my b5000 and my modded m5600 with black bracelet and bezel. Love them both.









Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is my relatively new acquisition:


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Here's mine...


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome pics, guys! 

Where are the titaniums (titania?)? 

Let's see 'em!

Doing some shopping today.

Love this watch!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

I have three and not looking for any more with one possible exception. A monochrome positive LCD sapphire glass version in a reasonable price not more than £1000. If ever Casio will release such one. Either originally DLC or to be modded into DLC by me. 
So my trio is a black ION negative LCD. Not in use really. Right now swapped to resin band. Very likely will end up as a gift. ;-)
Here it is:





Other two are in constant use. First a daily EDC, bashed around silver original. Most wrist time for him.



And a positive display DLC which is I think my favourite.



Silver is the veteran among all of them. b-)
The only protection for my three G's is for the screen which would be the worst option to replace for me. Really did the job well and saved the glass at least once.







Despite I'm not baybying a DLC it's still not yet scratched. But surly will be too.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Nice to see one with some wear and tear! Working at a desk mine doesn't get much chance to see any abuse...but I do have just a tiny bit of wear on the metal keeper (I've got the resin strap version). It's too small to get a pic of...but give it a few months and maybe then I can snap a pic LOL.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

That DLC looks great! I decided to order a set for myself as a backup/alternative to the IP. I guess your photos are having an effect! 

Still loving the positive on bracelet:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My current family of metal squares.....

Factory SS in the back BT B5600 reskinned in the front......

Oh, and the mailman has a package for me to pick up after work!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mailman had this.......


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Mailman had this.......
> 
> View attachment 14642279


The more I see this version the more I think this is the titanium I'd get. It's just so unique.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Premise said:


> The more I see this version the more I think this is the titanium I'd get. It's just so unique.


Unique just like all the others.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

dgaddis said:


> Unique just like all the others.


Well they all are, I guess I should say the camo pattern stands out more. I usually don't gravitate to the stand out Gs but this is awesome.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Enjoying the steel square while patiently waiting for my Ti square to arrive.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

James142 said:


> That DLC looks great! I decided to order a set for myself as a backup/alternative to the IP. I guess your photos are having an effect!
> 
> Still loving the positive on bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 14639789


Well done sir

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

My 3rd of the gmwb5000 series









 > everything else


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Took a few more pics of the TCM today and was looking for a thread to post them in - and I found one! :-d

My first impressions of the watch... I love it. It's beautiful and the weight is perfect. The texture of the finish is unique to the touch, also. As much as I love the looks of my Porter edition square (sooooooo good looking!!!), I think I like this one just as much.  (And that's saying something!) If I had to downsize to just two squares today, it would come down to this one and my Porter. But thankfully I don't have to. ;-)

I think it's safe to say that this is the titanium square that I've always wanted. :-! Only trouble is, there's nowhere to go from here except down! :-d:-d:-d

p.s. someday I'll do some side-by-side photos of my Porter and this TCM square. But not today..


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Took a few more pics of the TCM today and was looking for a thread to post them in - and I found one! :-d
> 
> My first impressions of the watch... I love it. It's beautiful and the weight is perfect. The texture of the finish is unique to the touch, also. As much as I love the looks of my Porter edition square (sooooooo good looking!!!), I think I like this one just as much.  (And that's saying something!) If I had to downsize to just two squares today, it would come down to this one and my Porter. But thankfully I don't have to. ;-)
> 
> ...


"Hey sonny, is that a snake on your wrist or one of them new fancy pants titanium squares?" :-d

Great shots, T4P. Enjoy that stunner!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Took a few more pics of the TCM today and was looking for a thread to post them in - and I found one! :-d
> 
> My first impressions of the watch... I love it. It's beautiful and the weight is perfect. The texture of the finish is unique to the touch, also. As much as I love the looks of my Porter edition square (sooooooo good looking!!!), I think I like this one just as much.  (And that's saying something!) If I had to downsize to just two squares today, it would come down to this one and my Porter. But thankfully I don't have to. ;-)
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos! This watch seems to pop in the good ol' outdoors, especially with how the light plays with the dot pattern. I know what you mean about the TFC. The TI square can stand side-by-side with the TFC -- a perfect pair and beautiful in their own right. I also wonder where's Casio going to go from here on out. Perhaps other variations of the TI square or more camo patterns.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> Beautiful photos! This watch seems to pop in the good ol' outdoors, especially with how the light plays with the dot pattern. I know what you mean about the TFC. The TI square can stand side-by-side with the TFC -- a perfect pair and beautiful in their own right. I also wonder where's Casio going to go from here on out. Perhaps other variations of the TI square or more camo patterns.


Hopefully some versions with lots of red and gold on the dial, amiright Otto? :-d


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

TB-1 arrived last night


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

new member in my collection!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

here is my old full metal


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Black ip full metal. Arrived on Tues. My 4th of the series. I have an unopened box from Topper, containing #5: chrome/resin. Too tired to unbox tonight. I will save it for the morning. Pics to come.









Sent my buddy the above pic... he sarcastically questioned why didn't I have hearts sorrounding it. I had to oblige 










 > everything else


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Very beautiful your full métal babyivan ��
My old


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

#5: GMW-B5000-1. Unboxed and synced... I think this will get more wrist time than the full metal chrome.

I have done a "180" on the steel/resin combos. I at first thought that these should only be full metal, that a strap cheapens it. But that is not the case. This watch has a premium look and feel _even_ on the resin strap! 
I love the contrast of the different texrures and how they transition into one another. And wow, these are so comfy on wrist.

Thankfully, it has the iconic Square dimpled tapering strap. They did these right. I would've hated to have seen these with the weird looking non-tapering strap that Casio likes to use these days (like the new non-BT, non-solar metal/resins that recently came out).

I don't think I will be getting the black with positive metal/resin, even though I think it's awesome. It's just too similar to the GW5000 (which I already own) to really stand out. If I were to get it, it would hardly see any wrist time.










 > everything else


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, I'll play...


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

babyivan said:


> I love the contrast of the different texrures and how they transition into one another. And wow, these are so comfy on wrist.


I agree!

Here are a couple of mine that I put on new straps/bezels:


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

James142 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Here are a couple of mine that I put on new straps/bezels:
> View attachment 14685273


Why did you replace the straps/bezels?

 > everything else


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

babyivan said:


> Why did you replace the straps/bezels?


Because I like to party.

No seriously, though, I like the variety of customization that squares offer. You can dress them up/down and tweak them to your liking.

Edit: I realize my original post may have been unclear. I replaced the original black bezels/straps with DLC/blue ones to see how they looked.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

James142 said:


> Because I like to party.
> 
> No seriously, though, I like the variety of customization that squares offer. You can dress them up/down and tweak them to your liking.
> 
> Edit: I realize my original post may have been unclear. I replaced the original black bezels/straps with DLC/blue ones to see how they looked.


Ahhh, I see. I thought you had replaced them due to bezels scrapes/dings and strap damage. I saw some mentions of the straps breaking at the lugs. The weak point being the plastic part.

I actually replaced the bezel on my full metal chrome, after banging it up at work earlier in the year.

 > everything else


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ti today


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

More Ti goodness.

I love the classic looks of this thing.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

My everyday carry: wallet, keys, and my G (V-1 pictured). I'm a simple man. ;-)


----------



## DaveATX (Jan 31, 2019)

Following Ken, I got the DLC bracelet and screws to fully transform my B5000-1 into a B5000TFC-1 with a negative display and silver buttons. It's perfect. I like negative displays better than positive, and the silver buttons pop with the silver lines on the regular B5000-1 module.



















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

DaveATX said:


> Following Ken, I got the DLC bracelet and screws to fully transform my B5000-1 into a B5000TFC-1 with a negative display and silver buttons. It's perfect. I like negative displays better than positive, and the silver buttons pop with the silver lines on the regular B5000-1 module.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, been wearing mine today, although I did remove him temporarily to do some "yard work".


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> My everyday carry: wallet, keys, and my G (V-1 pictured). I'm a simple man. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14695209


That V-1 is a beauty -- love the finish.

I know it's heavier than resin or Ti G's. Does it wear well and feel comfortable?


----------



## memento_mori (May 1, 2009)

It’s watching you! ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

JohnM said:


> That V-1 is a beauty -- love the finish.
> 
> I know it's heavier than resin or Ti G's. Does it wear well and feel comfortable?


Comfortable is relative, my friend. The full-steel squares are considerably heavier than any of the others, but the bracelet balances against the case so I find they wear quite comfortably. But then I'm someone who prefers bracelet watches to all other types. If you're a resin/nato/rubber strap guy, you might not like the steel Gs. Best to try one on. Hit up a local Macy's and you should be able to find one.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

^ Thanks Kubr1ck. You're photos are too good and resistance is futile. I now have a long list of temptations, including the V-1, B-1, TCM, and Herschel. Yikes.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

I only have 2.

G-1 got it in the first week after Casio released it. Trimmed the strap to fit my wrist and replaced metal holder with rubber one. Having DLC bezel and gw-5000b DLC buckle ready for mods for months but for now I think I want to use it as is and embrace wear and tear. No major scratches yet but I'm not very rough on my watches.



TB, my latest and the last acquisition for this year. Absolutely stunning piece. I love transition between matte and polished finishing. Super light and comfortable. Only complain I have is the same as other gmw-b5000 it's alarm is pretty weak. To be completely honest I tend to baby this one


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Here are my two full metal.

GMW-B5000 V


And my new GMW-B5000TB-1JR


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

^ I like the stealthy look of that V but guessing the titanium TB feels great on the wrist. Any preference between the two?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

JohnM said:


> ^ I like the stealthy look of that V but guessing the titanium TB feels great on the wrist. Any preference between the two?


I love the V, it has a gunmetal look is very very nice :-!

My favorite is Titanium he is super light and comfortable on the wrist and does the matte black is beautiful, this watch is amazing.

Next step for casio, making an aged titanium :roll:


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

A few of mine


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Blending in.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tdunn (May 28, 2010)

Loving my new titanium square, I think I have all bases covered with the 4 I have.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

GMW-B5000V


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Something to make this gloomy day when darker 









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Morning 
Got my GMW B5000 on strap and as always the strap is to narrow for my liking
I sold my other squares including my GW5000 for the same reason 
Love the watch head - the metal is very nicely done 
I’m already leaning towards flipping it but I’ll give it some time and see


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

13gsc13 said:


> Morning
> Got my GMW B5000 on strap and as always the strap is to narrow for my liking
> I sold my other squares including my GW5000 for the same reason
> Love the watch head - the metal is very nicely done
> I'm already leaning towards flipping it but I'll give it some time and see


You could try a NATO with Jays and Kays' adapters.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Really love this Ti.

It seems like the longer I wear it, the more I appreciate it.


----------



## tdunn (May 28, 2010)

Loving mine as well.its crazy how light it is compared to my 'V'. The aged look of the 'V' is very cool but the 'TB' is just pure class.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

tdunn said:


> Loving mine as well.its crazy how light it is compared to my 'V'. The aged look of the 'V' is very cool but the 'TB' is just pure class.


I also have the two watches and I think like you


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Re: GMW-B5000 Full Metal Square Photo Thread: Post 'em here!
Quote Originally Posted by 13gsc13 View Post
Morning 
Got my GMW B5000 on strap and as always the strap is to narrow for my liking
I sold my other squares including my GW5000 for the same reason 
Love the watch head - the metal is very nicely done 
I’m already leaning towards flipping it but I’ll give it some time and see

You could try a NATO with Jays and Kays' adapters. 

Yea not a nato fan either


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

13gsc13 said:


> Re: GMW-B5000 Full Metal Square Photo Thread: Post 'em here!
> Quote Originally Posted by 13gsc13 View Post
> Morning
> Got my GMW B5000 on strap and as always the strap is to narrow for my liking
> ...


I don't want to be Captain Obvious here, but it's kinda stupid the keep buying the same watch you don't like.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

13gsc13 said:


> Re: GMW-B5000 Full Metal Square Photo Thread: Post 'em here!
> Quote Originally Posted by 13gsc13 View Post
> Morning
> Got my GMW B5000 on strap and as always the strap is to narrow for my liking
> ...


You can also use two-piece straps on the JaysandKays metal adapters (leather, cloth, silicone, etc). They make GMW-B5000 adapters that accept 20mm or 22mm straps.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/683320...al-adapters-kit?ref=shop_home_active_10&crt=1


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll check out the strap adapters
thanks
Gord


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

My new one









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Like this one!









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Dave_Side (Dec 24, 2019)

Recently put the TFC bezel and bracelet on my 2JF. Really enjoying how the gunmetal looks!


----------



## The_Dave_Side (Dec 24, 2019)

Recently put the TFC bezel and bracelet on my 2JF. Really enjoying how the gunmetal looks!

View attachment 14725465


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Enjoying some DLC today.


----------



## theminio1977 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## S.L (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

My input...


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Mine has seen some serious hard use and abuse lately.

Doing some BBQ on New Years Day.








Timing myself setting a personal best on beating Super Mario World.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

dgaddis said:


> Mine has seen some serious hard use and abuse lately.


Nice! I haven't put my DLC bezel through any serious abuse yet, but it looks like yours is holding up well.

Have you seen any nicks or scratches on it yet?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

James142 said:


> Nice! I haven't put my DLC bezel through any serious abuse yet, but it looks like yours is holding up well.
> 
> Have you seen any nicks or scratches on it yet?


Nope. But I haven't really had a chance to do a lot in it yet....we have a toddler at home, so....I don't get out to do rowdy stuff all that much these days haha.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Put this one on a strap!









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Apologize for the double post. Something funcky going on with the login.


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Fujoor said:


> Put this one on a strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the strap from?

Does anyone know where to buy a set of screws that attach the strap to the watch for the metal 5000?

Mine blacked out is arriving tomorrow


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

MarcoM said:


> Where did you get the strap from?
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy a set of screws that attach the strap to the watch for the metal 5000?
> 
> Mine blacked out is arriving tomorrow


Screw sets can be purchased from TIKTOX in the UK. TFC black/gunmetal, HERE. Your local Casio (Netherlands) may be a good bet too.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

You can also find it on this site :

https://www.watchband-shop.com/navi.php?qs=GMW-B5000&search=


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

@Rammus and @kenis, thank you for the links. Steep price for a resin strap. I will try to enjoy the watch initially on it's metal strap


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

MarcoM said:


> @Rammus and @kenis, thank you for the links. Steep price for a resin strap. I will try to enjoy the watch initially on it's metal strap


Watchway is the sister site of Tiktox, they have a "standard" silver buckled GMW-B5000 resin strap for £20.00. HERE


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

kenls said:


> Watchway is the sister site of Tiktox, they have a "standard" silver buckled GMW-B5000 resin strap for £20.00. HERE


Thank you for the LINK @kenls, I clicked...:-ré


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Rammus said:


> Thank you for the LINK @kenls, I clicked...:-ré


You're very welcome


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

I bought :

Bezel and band for GMW-B5000TFC-1 :roll::-d


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Rammus said:


> I bought :
> 
> Bezel and band for GMW-B5000TFC-1 :roll::-d


Nice one. I have that combo on my GMW-B5000-1


----------



## jays_and_kays (Mar 11, 2017)

with some JaysAndKays


__
http://instagr.am/p/ByHsVRHnc6z/


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

What's the difference between the TFC black bezel and the black DLC bezel used on the GMW-B5000 G1?

If the Answer is "None" you've just cost me whatever 110.00 pounds sterling is in freedom bux.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

JBski said:


> What's the difference between the TFC black bezel and the black DLC bezel used on the GMW-B5000 G1?
> 
> If the Answer is "None" you've just cost me whatever 110.00 pounds sterling is in freedom bux.


G1 bezel is not DLC and lettering is somewhat less pronounced why 110? I paid much less than that for TFC bezel


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

JBski said:


> What's the difference between the TFC black bezel and the black DLC bezel used on the GMW-B5000 G1?
> 
> If the Answer is "None" you've just cost me whatever 110.00 pounds sterling is in freedom bux.


TFC version is DLC coated, which is a thinner and more durable coating than the IP (Ion Plating) coating on the regular G1.

The DLC color is slightly different too, it's a bit more grey, almost a dark gunmetal. The IP is a blacker black.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Blending right into Australia's dry-as-f**k urban environment. Pretty, pretty, pretty comfortable.


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

Facelessman said:


> G1 bezel is not DLC and lettering is somewhat less pronounced why 110? I paid much less than that for TFC bezel


I was aiming for just the bracelet, but I'll probably just pick up the entire combo now.


----------



## JBski (Aug 9, 2019)

I wish watchway.co.uk's site wasn't broken, I really want to give them money so they can send me things. 

Problem was on my end, didn't notice that my no-script condom was holding up the works, oops.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Rammus said:


> I bought :
> 
> Bezel and band for GMW-B5000TFC-1 :roll::-d


The GMW-B5000 "TFC"


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I know this is a picture thread but I'm most likely to get an owner here with a stock all steel in rotation. Sized for 7-7.5inch wrist, how much does it weigh in grams?

Japanese triple threat with Casio X Uniqlo x Onitsuka Tiger


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

Rammus said:


> The GMW-B5000 "TFC"


Is that a scratch on your bezel between the - and S?


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

Rammus said:


> The GMW-B5000 "TFC"


Is that a scratch on your bezel between the - and S?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

FreakyCas said:


> Is that a scratch on your bezel between the - and S?


No it must be a fingerprint


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Here's my titanium edition contribution!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

kenls said:


> Watchway is the sister site of Tiktox, they have a "standard" silver buckled GMW-B5000 resin strap for £20.00.


Hi Ken

Any ideas why that resin strap is so much cheaper than those from the other suppliers?

I've just picked up a GMW-B5000D-1ER and was thinking about picking up a resin strap and TFC1 bezel/screws for some variety. at £20 the strap seem like a steal?

Cheers


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Scott. said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> Any ideas why that resin strap is so much cheaper than those from the other suppliers?
> 
> ...


No idea why its so cheap Scott., sorry. But Tiktox and Watchway are always pretty good on pricing. (They do supply original Casio parts)


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

kenls said:


> No idea why its so cheap Scott., sorry. But Tiktox and Watchway are always pretty good on pricing. (They do supply original Casio parts)


+1 they're quite a bit cheaper than Pac Parts.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

kenls said:


> No idea why its so cheap Scott., sorry. But Tiktox and Watchway are always pretty good on pricing. (They do supply original Casio parts)


Cheers Ken. Must just be a good price. Going to order one today.

Not that I'm not loving it on the bracelet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Just got mine yesterday. It's much nicer and wears better than I was expecting. It's very well balanced on the wrist and has a high quality feel without being too heavy. Casio has done a really nice job with these.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Really enjoying this new TCM.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Getting some sun


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

jays_and_kays said:


> with some JaysAndKays
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/ByHsVRHnc6z/


Just ordered these adapters


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

My full metal lineup alongside my 2 Master of G's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been into these square metal craze lately coming from mostly a Seiko fans. 

Have some questions about swapping out the GMW-B5000G-1 to DLC GMW-B5000TFC-1 bezel and bracelet. Does the GMW-B5000G-1 resin band comes with the right screws and pipes to fit the GMW-B5000TFC-1? Thought I could save some $ from getting those GMW-B5000TFC-1 screws and pipes.

Cheers!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

jeffing said:


> I've been into these square metal craze lately coming from mostly a Seiko fans.
> 
> Have some questions about swapping out the GMW-B5000G-1 to DLC GMW-B5000TFC-1 bezel and bracelet. Does the GMW-B5000G-1 resin band comes with the right screws and pipes to fit the GMW-B5000TFC-1? Thought I could save some $ from getting those GMW-B5000TFC-1 screws and pipes.
> 
> Cheers!


I had a GMW-B5000-1 (silver bezel, resin band, neg display) and swapped out the band and bezel for the TFC version. I did eventually buy the TFC screws too, but only for aesthetics. You shouldn't have a problem with the fit.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

kenls said:


> I had a GMW-B5000-1 (silver bezel, resin band, neg display) and swapped out the band and bezel for the TFC version. I did eventually buy the TFC screws too, but only for aesthetics. You shouldn't have a problem with the fit.


Thanks Ken for your quick response! Much appreciated.


----------



## that.gshock.life (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Almost a year and still love it. One of a few G that i keep original. I do not baby nor try to abuse this one it picked up some wear overtime just my grab and go watch


----------



## A-Squared (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if the buttons, pipe, and screws on the titanium TCM/TB are titanium also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

My GMW swapped with an authentic Casio titanium bezel and band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

A-Squared said:


> Does anyone know if the buttons, pipe, and screws on the titanium TCM/TB are titanium also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a verified nope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> My GMW swapped with an authentic Casio titanium bezel and band.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely doesn't look like TCM. At first i thought you repaint lettering on TB, but again TB bezel is matte except the area around the crystal while yours look the opposite. Could it be parts from TFC which is also DLC but not Ti? Or it could come from other Ti models i never aware of?

With all respect and it does look good no matter Ti or not.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Facelessman said:


> It definitely doesn't look like TCM. At first i thought you repaint lettering on TB, but again TB bezel is matte except the area around the crystal while yours look the opposite. Could it be parts from TFC which is also DLC but not Ti? Or it could come from other Ti models i never aware of?
> 
> With all respect and it does look good no matter Ti or not.


TFC is both DLC coated and titanium. That's the main reason I paid for this band and bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

GMW-B5000TFC


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> TFC is both DLC coated and titanium. That's the main reason I paid for this band and bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TFC is DLC coated stainless steel, not titanium.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> TFC is both DLC coated and titanium. That's the main reason I paid for this band and bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to bring this to you but TFC is not Ti according to Casio. But don't let this little info stop you from enjoyment those parts look good on your B5000.

https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gmwb5000tfc-1


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Yeah, the watch looks great. DLC gives it beautiful grey-like color, I very much like it and considering buying it for myself.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

My first G in a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Facelessman said:


> Sorry to bring this to you but TFC is not Ti according to Casio. But don't let this little info stop you from enjoyment those parts look good on your B5000.
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gmwb5000tfc-1


Awww man. I thought the T stood for titanium. It was comparably lighter than my non-modded full metals too which was interesting. I'll still love it though because it was the third time I attempted a mod with success. It still puzzles me that the mod is significantly lighter than my full metals though. Anyone know why that is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Nat-e said:


> Yeah, the watch looks great. DLC gives it beautiful grey-like color, I very much like it and considering buying it for myself.


You don't need to buy the whole watch(which goes for near 5k) you can just buy the band and bezel off Tiktox, put em on a donor GMW module and call it a fine investment of your time. Be sure to use duct tape on the tip of your screwdriver when taking off the screws as not to scratch them like I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Scratches? You mean forced patina, right? :-! I have been there, I used ducktape but those screws were so tight that I broke one screwdriver. So the screws took damage no matter what. It bothered the hell out of me at first but to be honest, as a whole, it does not look bad at all. I am thinking about buying either the DLC bezel or the aged one from B5000V.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*TB-1*

















TCM


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

kubr1ck said:


> *TB-1*
> 
> View attachment 15178491
> 
> ...


Do you have a favorite between these two?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

Been meaning to post these for a while..I had the metal square fever all of last year


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

OkiFrog said:


> Do you have a favorite between these two?


It's tough to compare these two because the TB-1 is modeled after the original DW-5000C-1B square from 1983 and is designed to look understated, whereas the TCM with its very unique laser engraved camo design is meant to stand out and look like something special. Between the two I prefer the TB-1 because I enjoy the fact that to most onlookers it just looks like any resin square, but I can see why the TCM seems to be the more popular of the two. Both are beautifully made so you can't really go wrong. Just depends on your personal taste and what you're going for.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

My 2 in nature theme


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Facelessman said:


> My 2 in nature theme


G's just look so much sweeter in their natural habitat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Nat-e said:


> Scratches? You mean forced patina, right? :-! I have been there, I used ducktape but those screws were so tight that I broke one screwdriver. So the screws took damage no matter what. It bothered the hell out of me at first but to be honest, as a whole, it does not look bad at all. I am thinking about buying either the DLC bezel or the aged one from B5000V.
> View attachment 15178481
> 
> View attachment 15178483


Haha yeah your right. I had my brother hold on to one side with a screw driver while I twisted on the other side. It came off easy when both the screwdrivers were the same size as the head. It bothered me but then I got all the compliments for a nice watch so I'm fine with the battle scars of moddding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

It was driving me crazy o| that the second layer of strap was constantly making free space between the first layer whenever I moved my hand. So I had to add a strap holder (is it called that way?) from my B5600, which I do not wear much anyway. It now sticks together, hurray. How does it look to you guys? I think it´s alright.








And obligatory picture of my full metal.


----------



## eternalmetal (Apr 2, 2020)

Got my first full metal in the mail today! Btw, the polychromatics of the negative display in the photos are incidental, and no matter how much I tried to photograph it with my cell phone, it still showed that way. Though for some reason the negative display on this model is super good, and is as visible in low light and at angles as a positive display. Possible new tech?


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Nat-e said:


> It was driving me crazy o| that the second layer of strap was constantly making free space between the first layer whenever I moved my hand. So I had to add a strap holder (is it called that way?) from my B5600, which I do not wear much anyway. It now sticks together, hurray. How does it look to you guys? I think it´s alright.
> View attachment 15184673
> 
> 
> ...


That is beyond genius. Now you got me thinking if the nato style band keepers would look more aesthetic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nat-e said:


> It was driving me crazy o| that the second layer of strap was constantly making free space between the first layer whenever I moved my hand. So I had to add a strap holder (is it called that way?)


They are called 'keepers'.


----------



## kol (Sep 9, 2012)

Countdown to NBA begins!!! Can’t wait for the season to restart


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Awww man. I thought the T stood for titanium. It was comparably lighter than my non-modded full metals too which was interesting. I'll still love it though because it was the third time I attempted a mod with success. It still puzzles me that the mod is significantly lighter than my full metals though. Anyone know why that is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's definitely not lighter, that was in your head. It's the exact same part made of the same material with a different coating.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## kol (Sep 9, 2012)

Anybody here mod their Silver metal 5k with a titanium kit from Ali? Specifically the black (Or camo)


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

B5000D-1ER


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

First day with this new 1st G-shock to add to the collection. So far loving it and love the metal bezel on it. My only gripe so far is the band doesn't pivot at the lugs.









I knew I was gonna love this thing too much that I went and ordered a GW-B5600BC in stealth and in gold for beaters so I didn't ruin the metal for everyday use.

Even got my wife a BGD-5000-1BJF Baby G to get her in my graces for these purchases b-) Although I did shop for her as if I was shopping for me (features wise, not style :-d ) but couldn't find a women's with Bluetooth as we have no towers in Oz so that had to do for her.


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

FULLY FULLY metal


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

adryens said:


> FULLY FULLY metal


Nice! 

Looks like you've got your bases covered


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Dear Casio, rather than more camo Ti squares in different colorways, give us one in raw titanium with a positive display. :-!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Dear Casio, rather than more camo Ti squares in different colorways, give us one in raw titanium with a positive display. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15198493


Exactly. Rosegold would be very nice contrast with unfinished Ti


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

G-Shock in one of it's natural habitats.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

New to me this week...


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

I am blown away by this G. It is awesome, straight forward with no gimmicks and ......... And yes, awaiting my DLC bezel + J&K nato strap adapters.
I can feel the addiction creeping...


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Aspirin-san said:


> I am blown away by this G. It is awesome, straight forward with no gimmicks and ......... And yes, awaiting my DLC bezel + J&K nato strap adapters.
> I can feel the addiction creeping...


Please post pictures once those adapters are on! I would very much like to see how B5000G looks on nato straps. I haven't seen enough pictures to make a decision whether or not to buy it.


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Sure thing. It might take a bit time since they ship from USA.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 15198493


I love the matt black of the titanium version. Wish they weren't stupid money though.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

GMW-B5KV


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

kubr1ck said:


> Dear Casio, rather than more camo Ti squares in different colorways, give us one in raw titanium with a positive display. :-!
> 
> View attachment 15198493


I would love one too  . And, I would love if they where to make one of the Classics (like the Retro A168) in titanium with solar and multiband 6 and 10 atm WR without making it thicker...


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks to this thread and several others, I'm nearly 100% on which model I've decided on, the G-1.

Is this a limited edition or is it still in production? I'm going to have to wait for a good deal, but I don't want to miss my chance since they don't seem quite as common as other models, and I think it will be a highly desired model with the positive display, black bezel, and resin strap (without those red wings..)

Any suggestions or other thoughts welcome. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Good choice man. I think it's a regular production. I got mine considerbly below msrp on the first week of its released date. Now I still can find pretty good deal around but i have no clue for us market (GA-2100(s) can be easily acquired here where i live so it might be different).


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Just when you think they've released a perfect square, now I'm watching videos and reading about how the plastic on the B5000 resin bands are prone to breaking :think:


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Ready for summer parties


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Chempop said:


> Just when you think they've released a perfect square, now I'm watching videos and reading about how the plastic on the B5000 resin bands are prone to breaking :think:


I wouldn't worry about it too much. Yes, the plastic part is thin, but it seems reasonably durable. I see the chances of it breaking while the watch in on your hand very, very slim. I have seen only one video online and the guy shipped the watch unprotected. Now that's a different story.


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Chempop said:


> Just when you think they've released a perfect square, now I'm watching videos and reading about how the plastic on the B5000 resin bands are prone to breaking :think:


I was just thinking that watching this video haha


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Giddy up, orders in! Ebay seller accepted my offer on a new G-1. 

I'm done for a while folks, although tomorrow the final part arrives for a mod I've been extremely excited to wear (and share).


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Chempop said:


> Giddy up, orders in! Ebay seller accepted my offer on a new G-1.
> 
> I'm done for a while folks, although tomorrow the final part arrives for a mod I've been extremely excited to wear (and share).


Nice, what did the seller take as the offer?


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

SeikoFam said:


> Nice, what did the seller take as the offer?


The seller from Dubai accepted $275 shipped before taxes. They lists 5 at a time it appears.

Debating whether to nab a DLC bezel or bracelet combo just to have on reserve for years down the road.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

Chempop said:


> The seller from Dubai accepted $275 shipped before taxes. They lists 5 at a time it appears.
> 
> Debating whether to nab a DLC bezel or bracelet combo just to have on reserve for years down the road.


That's an amazing price. And yes always have a backup spare. It's worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Chempop said:


> The seller from Dubai accepted $275 shipped before taxes. They lists 5 at a time it appears.
> 
> Debating whether to nab a DLC bezel or bracelet combo just to have on reserve for years down the road.


Nice price man. What;s a DLC bezel worth? I thought about doing that but decided to just baby the G1 and then buy some resins with the combi bracelet to G-shock them.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

double.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

The most closely perfect square will be the GW-B5000 (GW-5000 with 3459 module). Casio is just dancing around this one. Personal preference I'd love to see a battery operated version of it with nice loud alarm. 3459 solar alarm is unacceptably quiet to me.



Chempop said:


> Just when you think they've released a perfect square, now I'm watching videos and reading about how the plastic on the B5000 resin bands are prone to breaking :think:


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

At construction site


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

Chempop said:


> Just when you think they've released a perfect square, now I'm watching videos and reading about how the plastic on the B5000 resin bands are prone to breaking :think:


One guy on youtube broke it by squashing the watch flat to save a few bucks when mailing. About anybody with common sense could have predicted it would break, it does not have sufficient range of motion to flatten it like this.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

wrsmith said:


> One guy on youtube broke it by squashing the watch flat to save a few bucks when mailing. About anybody with common sense could have predicted it would break, it does not have sufficient range of motion to flatten it like this.


Yeah, I think I was over reacting about how much of a problem it was. I still wonder why they just didn't make the whole band out of resin. Maybe because the weight of the case needs a more stable band connector on the 3 pronged lug system?
At least on the G-1/2 the plastic part is black and doesn't clash, maybe some people like the red though.

Do the black and DLC bezels have a black 'insulation' piece? I see it's also red on the silver stainless as seen here:


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

Chempop,

I experienced a strap attachment fail similar to the one described in the youtube video that is referenced. Back when these models were still fairly new, I ordered a GMW-B5000-1 strap, the version with the red plastic strap-to-lug connector. Within a couple of weeks of wearing the resin strap on my modded GMW-B5000D-1, the plastic connector failed on one side.

This is what my failed strap looked like:


I returned the broken strap to PacParts and they sent me a new one without any questioning. Around that time, the strap for that model was updated on their site. Perhaps Casio recognized the problem and addressed it by somehow reinforcing the plastic connector piece. I have no evidence of this other than my experience with PacParts and observing that the strap part listing was updated. I can tell you that every subsequent GMW-B5000 resin strap I have ordered/used has not failed. Interpret all of this as you wish, but I feel confident that the GMW-B5000 resin straps are improved.

Regarding your question about the case-to-bezel plastic spacer piece, I have experienced that the all of the black IP models have a black plastic spacer piece. The silver colored stainless steel models such as GMW-B5000D-1 and GMW-B5000-1 have the red plastic spacer. I can't speak for the gold colored models, GMW-B5000TFC, or titanium models.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Much appreciated @Tommy!

I wonder if the £20.00Price on watchway.co.uk reflects that they are the older discontinued ones, if indeed casio made an updated revision.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

GMW-B5000V


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

does that bracelet have metallic flake in the paint or is that the version with the worn look? The "V" designation is for what versions?


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

dbl.


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

SeikoFam said:


> does that bracelet have metallic flake in the paint or is that the version with the worn look? The "V" designation is for what versions?


Yes that is the version with the "worn look". I believe V is for Vintage but I could be wrong..


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I have the G-1 and love it. I swapped out the IP bezel for the DLC bezel immediately.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

zeuloa said:


> Yes that is the version with the "worn look". I believe V is for Vintage but I could be wrong..


I like that. Looks great but I think the price increase over the regular non aged looked is too much.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

double


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> I have the G-1 and love it. I swapped out the IP bezel for the DLC bezel immediately.


Whats the difference between the IP and DLC? I know what DLC is, would IP be PVD?


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

@*dgaddis, Great pics man, mine should arrive today!*


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Got my (first) 'half' metal square, a brand new G-1. Initial impressions out of the box, wow! I don't even think photos due this justice, visually stunning. Comfortable and fits my wrist very well.

Only minor gripes:
The bezel/band screw are not fastened in place firmly like I suspected. They can wiggle from side to side, to the point of me even hearing them clank a tad. This normal?

As mentioned, so it was no surprise, the beep tone and alarm is extremely quiet. Even more so than the resin case B5600. My DW5035 is perhaps my loudest square, so I'll continue using that one for a daily alarm.

A little tricky to get the resin band in the metal keeper, but no different than on my 5035 which I have on a mat black strap as well. 50/50 chance I'll put a resin keeper on it anyway.

Anyway, these are small irks, I love the watch! Thanks WUS square enthusiasts for helping me make my decision on the G-1.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

I hated the moving screws and even more so the sound it makes for the first days. Now I love it. It is normal, don't worry. 🦜


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Buenos chicos, aquí está mi metal, lo compré de segunda mano, y aunque el vendedor me prometió que no había cambiado la correa que venía así, me di cuenta de que no es el brazalete original, pero tengo que admitir que es muy cómodo, otra cosa será la calidad, por otro lado, he notado que este modelo se sincroniza perfectamente a través de blueetoh por la aplicación, pero no lo ha recibido desde que lo compré y lo puse en el mismo lugar de mi otro Casio controlado por radio pero nada ¿Podría ser debido a la carcasa de acero de la caja que más le cuesta? O un problema de fábrica, el reloj no es muy viejo, se compró a fines de 2019. Saludos
[url = https: //postimg.cc/JyqCS9HW] https://i.postimg.cc/50c9QJxj/IMG-20200618-095735.jpg [/ img] [/ url]
[url = https: //postimg.cc/RWxrhMcB] [img] https://i.postimg.cc/3xd3LNNd/IMG-20200620-132643.jpg [/ img] [/ url]
[Url = https: //postimg.cc/GTTN3Ntt] [img] https://i.postimg.cc/4yWTPRT6/IMG-20200615-124010.jpg [/ img] [/ url]
[url = https: //postimages.org/] [img] https://i.postimg.cc/C1NyMp53/Screenshot-20200615-233837.jpg [/ img] [/ url]


----------



## A-Squared (Oct 15, 2014)

Martins. said:


> Buenos chicos, aquí está mi metal, lo compré de segunda mano, y aunque el vendedor me prometió que no había cambiado la correa que venía así, me di cuenta de que no es el brazalete original, pero tengo que admitir que es muy cómodo, otra cosa será la calidad, por otro lado, he notado que este modelo se sincroniza perfectamente a través de blueetoh por la aplicación, pero no lo ha recibido desde que lo compré y lo puse en el mismo lugar de mi otro Casio controlado por radio pero nada ¿Podría ser debido a la carcasa de acero de la caja que más le cuesta? O un problema de fábrica, el reloj no es muy viejo, se compró a fines de 2019. Saludos
> [url = https: //postimg.cc/JyqCS9HW] https://i.postimg.cc/50c9QJxj/IMG-20200618-095735.jpg [/ img] [/ url]
> [url = https: //postimg.cc/RWxrhMcB] [img] https://i.postimg.cc/3xd3LNNd/IMG-20200620-132643.jpg [/ img] [/ url]
> [Url = https: //postimg.cc/GTTN3Ntt] [img] https://i.postimg.cc/4yWTPRT6/IMG-20200615-124010.jpg [/ img] [/ url]
> [url = https: //postimages.org/] [img] https://i.postimg.cc/C1NyMp53/Screenshot-20200615-233837.jpg [/ img] [/ url]












Hola amigo! Has confirmado que esta conectado al Bluetooth? Para chequeo puedes ver que muestra en nivel de la batería en la esquina izquierda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Chempop said:


> Got my (first) 'half' metal square, a brand new G-1. Initial impressions out of the box, wow! I don't even think photos due this justice, visually stunning. Comfortable and fits my wrist very well.
> 
> Only minor gripes:
> The bezel/band screw are not fastened in place firmly like I suspected. They can wiggle from side to side, to the point of me even hearing them clank a tad. This normal?
> ...


Yes the screws being like that are normal, if you want to change the band then you need a screwdriver at each end to take it off.

Another gripe is the creaking the bezel makes between the case and the module at times and the pinched hairs when putting the strap in the keeper


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

[QUOTE = "A-Squared, publicación: 52052592, miembro: 277794"]









¡Hola amigo! ¿Ha confirmado que esta conectado al Bluetooth? Para chequeo puedes ver que muestra en nivel de la batería en la esquina izquierda

Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk
[/ CITAR]
Si todo eso es correcto gracias, el problema es que fuera de la aplicación el multibanda 6 no recibe lo normal, no sé cómo no puedo poner las fotos, siempre las colgué de este mismo servidor.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

What are some prices people have paid for the GMW-B5000TB-1 and the GMW-B5000TCM-1 ?

I really like both of these models too much


----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

SeikoFam said:


> Whats the difference between the IP and DLC? I know what DLC is, would IP be PVD?


The IP is black, the DLC is gun metal and (should be) a bit harder wearing than the IP

Yes, IP is a variant of PVD (I think) but others will be able to confirm


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Parece que al final puedes poner las fotos, que crees que con la pulsera del mercado de accesorios, la verdad es que es súper cómoda.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Got my limited edition GD today. It's lovely  It's still in plastic, it got damaged a bit in transport, so I'm thinking about returning it. The bloody idiot, who's in charge for packing, left the metallic wallet inside the box, it got disengaged from its place and it floated around the box on its way to me...You can imagine what metallic objects on the loose can do to PVD bracelets..


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

therion said:


> Got my limited edition GD today. It's lovely  It's still in plastic, it got damaged a bit in transport, so I'm thinking about returning it. The bloody idiot, who's in charge for packing, left the metallic wallet inside the box, it got disengaged from its place and it floated around the box on its way to me...You can imagine what metallic objects on the loose can do to PVD bracelets..


Nice pick up, pity about the damage though. Given its "Limited" status, I'd be tempted to go the replacement route. However, you may run the risk of similar in transit damage.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@kenls Thank you 

I'm disappointed by the seller, packing the watch properly should be number 1 priority. They've just tossed it in a shoebox without any bubblewrap or anything..Like I bought an F91..
The damage to the bracelet makes me wonder about durability of the PVD coating, I'm afraid it would wear off between links as they rub against each other.. I've been toying with the idea of turning it into the V-1. Is it very complicated to switch bezels? 260£ is not much to turn it into my dream watch I think..

One more question for the owners of the V-1 - is it less shiny than this version? I haven't expected it to look so "polished", it's a bloody fingerprint magnet..


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

therion said:


> @kenls Thank you
> 
> I'm disappointed by the seller, packing the watch properly should be number 1 priority. They've just tossed it in a shoebox without any bubblewrap or anything..Like I bought an F91..
> The damage to the bracelet makes me wonder about durability of the PVD coating, I'm afraid it would wear off between links as they rub against each other.. I've been toying with the idea of turning it into the V-1. Is it very complicated to switch bezels? 260£ is not much to turn it into my dream watch I think..
> ...


Here's the V-1 next to the GD-1. The V-1 definitely has more of a matte finish than the GD-1. (And don't let the photo fool you, the displays are identical. The lighting just washed out the V-1's.)










And yes, the black IP coating will chip at the edges with time, but that's all just part of the normal wear and tear on a watch like this. I personally don't really mind. I've never swapped bezels on one of these metal squares before, but others have and I don't believe it to be that difficult as long as you have the right tools.

I'm sorry to hear about your shipment troubles. That would annoy anybody, especially for a limited edition piece. If I were you I wouldn't tamper with it and would just return it. Is the watch itself any different from a standard GD-1?


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Important to mention: V-1 looks 100 times better in reality then in pictures. If you are decided you want to go the "aged look" way, I say go for it and don't bother sending the watch back. I hate returning stuff.

Swapping the bezels is just a matter of unsrewing the screws, which by the experience of others is okay, my experience was terrible. I had the right sized screwdrives but it was so damn tight. I damaged the screws really bad. Then I was thinking about buying the V-1 bezel and based on kubr1ck pictures and help of others in another thread, I did. Now the screws look genuine.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Whats limited about that limited? Isn't that just a GMW-B5000GD-1 in a fancier box?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@kubr1ck @Nat-e : Thank you for your replies and pushing me closer to the edge  I like the V-1 soooo much better, I think that polished finish on the bezel makes the GD look kinda cheap.. I'll have my watchsmith do the work, so I can blame him in case things get messy  So 260£ is the cheapest option for the kit? Do I need anything else than the bracelet and the bezel? Some special screws or other bits?

@Nat-e : I can't really make it out in your pics - are the buttons "aged" too? You really made the screws look more authentic, great job 

@SeikoFam @kubr1ck : Nothing special about this watch, it's in fact just a regular GD in a fancy box. But it cost me the same, so I had nothing to think about really. I like the box, I like that super duper credit card wallet and the blacked out limited edition tin box.

I've shipped it back today, the seller paid for it and UPS picked it up at my house. I hope to get another one by the end of next week.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

So, I'm really interested in the full-metal G, but had a couple questions and figured I'd ask here rather than a new thread since it's fairly specific to the metal.

I know it'll be big on me, but wanted to know if anyone had any reference images for one on a 6.25" wrist? A little oversize is fine, but I'd kinda like to see if it'd be massively oversized, and it's a bit difficult to find open shops to try one on currently.

Also, do these displays get all funky / unreadable when looking at them with polarized sunglasses?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Day 3 with this one now fantastic watch.

STN display is far superior to the standard one.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Metal Head
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@pojekt-h This is what it looks like on a 7.25" wrist:



I think it might look a bit large on you, but still acceptable.

No idea about polarized glasses, but the display is superb, not your typical Casio negative display.


----------



## Scott. (Jan 24, 2020)

pojekt-h said:


> So, I'm really interested in the full-metal G, but had a couple questions and figured I'd ask here rather than a new thread since it's fairly specific to the metal.
> 
> I know it'll be big on me, but wanted to know if anyone had any reference images for one on a 6.25" wrist? A little oversize is fine, but I'd kinda like to see if it'd be massively oversized, and it's a bit difficult to find open shops to try one on currently.
> 
> ...


The only issue you may have is the end links protruding a bit.

But you can fix that with a metal file and 5 minutes work if it annoys you and re profile the end link where it sits against the case to allow the link to articulate more.

It shouldn't be able to be seen once done.

As for polarising sunglasses, the display turns black at 45 degrees of tilt (quite difficult to do when the watch is on your wrist so never an issue in normal use 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr Auto said:


> Day 3 with this one now fantastic watch.
> 
> STN display is far superior to the standard one.


Now that you've had it for a few days, do you prefer it to the GW5000?


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Hard cause I like the black ones overall aesthetic, but looking to trade for something in a positive display I think. It's too close to the others and I have too many neg displays. 10/10 cond. if anyone is interested.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

therion said:


> @Nat-e : I can't really make it out in your pics - are the buttons "aged" too? You really made the screws look more authentic, great job


No, the buttons are regular black. But since they reflect a bit, they do reflect the aged parts of the bezel so in a way...


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

zeuloa said:


> Now that you've had it for a few days, do you prefer it to the GW5000?


Good question

I think the GW5000 wears better overall. It's slightly bigger in diameter than the GWB but has a shorter lug to lug which I prefer.

The GMW has the GW beat when it comes to overall fit and finish, display and feature set.

The GMW looks/feels more premium

The STN display is on another level compared to the lcd in the GW! It's pin sharp with ZERO distortion or "ghosting" at ANY angle. Time can be read at a glance now without having to twist your wrist.

The new module is better overall. It's easier to use and there's more options to make the watch your own for example being able to change the back light duration and day/date format, showing only your favourite time zones so you're not constantly scrolling to find the one you want etc. Its great being able to see the time whilst in SW or countdown timer mode too.

if I could take the display and module (and the metal keeper on the band) from the GMW and transfer it to the GW I would without a doubt have the perfect square.

if I had to choose one over the other (once the honeymoon period ends).... hmmmmm...... it would have to be the GW!...

The GWM is gorgeous and more functional than its older brother but it's not replacement worthy (IMO).

Luckily for us they are different enough to justify having both (well thats what im telling myself) so if you are considering a GMW id go for it with the assumption that it will be a welcomed addition rather than a replacement.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr Auto said:


> Good question
> 
> I think the GW5000 wears better overall. It's slightly bigger in diameter than the GWB but has a shorter lug to lug which I prefer.
> 
> ...


So after listing all ways GMW is better than the GW, you still choose the GW, very interesting.

Here were my thoughts after 4 days:

I'm very happy with it, especailly for the <$300 price I paid. If I paid much more, I don't know...

First impressions, amazing LCD (the best), I like the 5000brick dial, and the buttons... ohhh the buttons!!! That is my main gripe with the GW5000, hard to press buttons, though I modded mine with stainless steel band/bezel which greatly improves their 'pressability' 🤪

I already got my feet wet with the 3459 module with a B5600, so I knew I would like it FAR more than the 3159... though it still bothers me there is no auto-repeat on the countdown timer, and flash alarm would have been nice.

The beeping and alarm tone is too quiet (about the same as GW5000), but I had been warned about that so it wasn't a surprising disappointment.

Believe it or not, I don't use the bluetooth at all yet, I probably will eventually, but it wasn't a selling point for me what-so-ever.

Now one thing I'm undecided about is how the band is attached. It squeeks and creaks a tad, but more obvious is the sound the band/bezel screws make because they are not locked into place. They are loose and sorta jingle around which is very odd to me. Another thing that was somewhat startling was just how glossy the bezel looks under just about any lighting.. it's so shiny it almost looks wet.

I can't directly compare it to a stock GW5000 because I've turned mine into a bit of a custom fashion piece, but I suppose I can ultimately understand how some people would have a preference for one over the other. For me the B's 3459 module, buttons, and STN display make the choice easy.

Here is a pic of my 3 grails together:


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

I just picked up a gw5k. Besides ALL of the guys in here saying it’s a have to have: 

-screwback. My fav. 
-one of only a few non b5k dlc Metal cases. 
-need for more pos display in my life. 
-a screwback that will fit the 5610bc combi. (I have not a combi square yet)
-undeniable praise from the community. 
-charge indicator
-limited release
-band comfort/quality(so I’ve heard)
-not a b5000,.. I have 3, and love them, but I’m not a b5k guy, I’m a square guy. 
-I like squares, and watches in general where, you feel like you have something special. Whether it is the rarity, or the design being such, that it cannot be faked well or built with spares, or just that it matches perfectly, with your particular idea of a “perfect watch”


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

JaredNish said:


> I just picked up a gw5k. Besides ALL of the guys in here saying it's a have to have:
> 
> -screwback. My fav.
> -one of only a few non b5k dlc Metal cases.
> ...


Congrats, please don't hesitate to perseverate over the minutiae of details compared to your other squares ad nauseam 

 Enjoy!


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Scott. said:


> The only issue you may have is the end links protruding a bit.
> 
> But you can fix that with a metal file and 5 minutes work if it annoys you and re profile the end link where it sits against the case to allow the link to articulate more.
> 
> ...


Yeah, those end links were my main concern with it, but I didn't know that it'd be possible to re-profile them to flex down some more... I may have to look into how it mates up to the case a bit more to get an idea on this... modifying things doesn't scare me at all, so this may be the trick to getting it to work perfectly. Also, good to know about the glasses, massive thanks!


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Well, I got impatient, found a jeweler that was open and had one in stock. Tried out the gold and black variants but this one fits me best... well, the titanium ones actually would be my choice, but that's out of the current budget.

Either way, here's a full metal square on a 6.25" wrist! Already fits pretty well, but I may give a go at re-profiling the end links.



















I already love this thing, and know eventually I'm gonna get a titanium. Brace yourselves for a ton of pictures coming from me, lol.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats @pojekt-h looks great!


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

@Chempop Thank you! I really wasn't sure I'd be all about how shiny it is, but from wearing it, I love it. Way more blingy than my norm, and I think that's a good thing.

On a semi-related note, soon I might do the eBay gold parts kit on a cheaper basic square just for laughs/peacocking.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Chempop said:


> View attachment 15331276


Dat Cammo! I think it would be even better with a positive screen.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

How is that GMW-B5000D-1 in real life? Shiny? Looks quite chrome-y and I guess liquid metal vibe to it.


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

I wish the “D” was the only one that was 90% brushed,.. with a few shiny bits. Would look better imo and would give it a unique style over the others. The bezel IS a scratch-a-thon too which “brushed” would help with.
I would have done it myself with the one I had but it’s difficult with the rounded dimensions.


----------



## papamoai (Aug 5, 2019)

Just got my GMW-B500D-1. Love this watch! It's much more comfortable that those with resin straps. And it's so shiny with the silky links.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> How is that GMW-B5000D-1 in real life? Shiny? Looks quite chrome-y and I guess liquid metal vibe to it.


Very shiny. I'll try to get some better pics or a video in the light while mine is still fresh later today.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Here's my GMW-B5000-1ER and B5000G-1ER, both now on DLC bezels and bracelets.










and the former In the "great" outdoors


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

@kenls That DLC looks nice, yo


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Thank you @James142, I'm pleased with them both.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

[QUOTE = "kenls, publicación: 52072449, miembro: 73439"]
Aquí están mis GMW-B5000-1ER y B5000G-1ER, ambos ahora en biseles y pulseras DLC.

[ATTACH = full] 15333132 [/ ATTACH]

y el primero en el "gran" al aire libre

[ATTACH = full] 15333135 [/ ATTACH]
[/ CITAR]
No entiendo lo Que esta Diciendo, presento mis dos relojes con los biseles DLC, si todos los Gmwb5000 estandar ya Tienen EL RECUBRIMIENTO DLC, al Menos mi modelo lo ESPECIFICA Como Estándar.
free photo hosting


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Martins. said:


> [QUOTE = "kenls, publicación: 52072449, miembro: 73439"]
> Aquí están mis GMW-B5000-1ER y B5000G-1ER, ambos ahora en biseles y pulseras DLC.
> 
> [ATTACH = full] 15333132 [/ ATTACH]
> ...


I have modded my originally resin strapped, stainless steel and black IP bezelled models to DLC versions.

Hopefully this is correct, apologies, I don't speak Spanish

Modifiqué mis modelos originales con correa de resina, acero inoxidable y bisel ***** IP para versiones DLC.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

¿Tal vez hay algo que no entiendo, por lo que mi modelo no tiene recubrimiento DLC como estándar? Es el GMW B-5000g 1-ER, en la página en español dice que sí.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Yours is correct.
I bought the parts for mine to make them DLC as I prefer that look.

Again apolgies for my Spanish/Google translation

El tuyo es correcto.
Compré las piezas para el mío para hacerlas DLC, ya que prefiero ese aspecto.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Tranquilo, te entiendo, gracias, tengo que explicar mi experiencia con este recubrimiento dlc, y están realmente protegidos, el reloj recibió varios golpes en el bisel esta semana jugando duro, y está intacto, es una especie de terminador .))


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

kenls said:


> Yours is correct.
> I bought the parts for mine to make them DLC as I prefer that look.
> 
> Again apolgies for my Spanish/Google translation
> ...


SORRY, I am just out of bed. According to CASIO UK, the GMW-B5000G-1ER has a Black IP Stainless Steel bezel. Which is why I "upgraded" mine.

Lo siento, acabo de salir de la cama. Según CASIO UK, el GMW-B5000G-1ER tiene un bisel de acero inoxidable IP *****. Es por eso que "actualicé" el mío.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Martins. said:


> Tranquilo, te entiendo, gracias, tengo que explicar mi experiencia con este recubrimiento dlc, y están realmente protegidos, el reloj recibió varios golpes en el bisel esta semana jugando duro, y está intacto, es una especie de terminador .))


Can you put up a link to the Spanish site where you're seeing the GMW-B5000G-1 as having a DLC bezel?

¿Puedes poner un enlace al sitio en español donde ves que el GMW-B5000G-1 tiene un bisel DLC?


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

Bueno, debe haber un error en la información en el sitio en español.








GMW-B5000G-1ER G-Shock | Baroli | 5 años Garantía Oficial | Casio


Comprar relojes Casio GMW-B5000G-1ER G-Shock | Baroli | Distribuidor Oficial Casio España | Recíbelo en 24 horas sin gastos de envío |




www.baroli.es


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Martins. said:


>


Sí, eso no solo se refiere al fondo de caja.

Yes, does that not just refer to the caseback.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

¿Entonces no tienes? O si.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Martins. said:


> ¿Entonces no tienes? O si.


It's only the caseback on this model that's DLC coated. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

Yes. I bought the DLC bezel and strap for my GMW-B5000G-1 from Watchway

Solo el fondo de caja de este modelo está recubierto por DLC. Lamento ser el portador de malas noticias.

Sí. Compré el bisel y la correa DLC para mi GMW-B5000G-1 en Watchway


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

kenls said:


> It's only the caseback on this model that's DLC coated. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
> 
> Yes. I bought the DLC bezel and strap for my GMW-B5000G-1 from Watchway
> 
> ...


thanks Kenls think I might grab one of these. Does it look any different to the original? (in the flesh)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Hi @Mr Auto, very difficult to photograph,(even in a makeshift light tent) but yes there is a slight difference. The IP is black whereas the DLC is more a dark gunmetal. Additionally the text is more pronounced on the DLC.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

[QUOTE = "kenls, publicación: 52074120, miembro: 73439"]
Solo el fondo de caja de este modelo está recubierto por DLC. Lamento ser el portador de malas noticias.

Si. Compré el bisel y la correa DLC para mi GMW-B5000G-1 de Watchway

Solo el fondo de caja de este modelo está recubierto por DLC. Lamento ser el portador de malas noticias.

Si. Incluye el contenido descargable bisel y la correa para mi GMW-B5000G-1 en Watchway
[/ CITAR]
Gracias amigo por la explicación.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Martins. said:


> [QUOTE = "kenls, publicación: 52074120, miembro: 73439"]
> Solo el fondo de caja de este modelo está recubierto por DLC. Lamento ser el portador de malas noticias.
> 
> Si. Compré el bisel y la correa DLC para mi GMW-B5000G-1 de Watchway
> ...


You're welcome.

Apologies for the sleepy answer and resulting confusion earlier. 

De nada.

Disculpas por la respuesta somnolienta y la confusión resultante anterior.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Mr Auto said:


> thanks Kenls think I might grab one of these. Does it look any different to the original? (in the flesh)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Here's another couple of shots against a white background

In light tent










Natural light


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

kenls said:


> Here's another couple of shots against a white background
> 
> In light tent
> 
> ...


ahh see what you mean now.

Prefer the IP look but I'll grab the DLC for when the inevitable happens...

Thanks again Ken.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Martins. said:


>


Wow. That is odd. Maybe it was an assumption by the seller that the "black model" is always DLC.

I will say this though. My 5000d has been hit a few times in different places. Nothing too sharp or abrasive, but it's still mint so the non DLC black b5000 isn't exactly delicate. At least in my experience.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

For @SeikoFam, asking about how shiny it is... yeah, it's shiny, haha.



















The site won't let me upload the blingy wrist roll video I took, but I think these photos show it pretty well. (and yes, I was stopped when I took the photo in the car)


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

New watch.


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

@pojekt-h

pulled over by the "fuzz"?


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

JaredNish said:


> @pojekt-h
> 
> pulled over by the "fuzz"?


Nah, just stopped at a red light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm sure this has been covered already.... so forgive me for asking again. But anyone know what the tape on the lugs is for?

I'm putting a bracelet on mine, it comes in today, so while I had the screws out I figured I'd take the bezel off and wipe it out to clean it up a bit. There's tape on all four 'lugs'. Any idea why?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, no idea.  But I bet you get a few “good” answers.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

kenls said:


> Sorry, no idea.  But I bet you get a few "good" answers.


Ha, I'm just waiting for someone to say 'it's part of the shock absorption system'


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Sun bake.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

JaredNish said:


> Sun bake.
> View attachment 15349534


Thats a nice set.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

@JaredNish I love how _reasonable _it seems to us, having 4 watches that similar. If only one had a loud enough alarm, and auto-repeat on the CDT you'd be set. Looks like you need that DW5025D (half joking?)!


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright. Well I took the plunge and ordered a DLC'd steel bracelet to try out on mine, genuine Casio part purchased from Tiktox in the UK (here). Sadly, it doesn't work for me. My wrists are just too skinny, the resin strap works way better. SO. Anyone want it? I'll sell it for what I've got in it ($160 USD - US sales only, purchase price was 123 pounds including shipping which worked out to just over $160 being debited from my PayPal account). Hit me up with a PM if you want it, I'd rather sell it to someone here than go the eBay route. I sized it and wore it at the office for about two hours, then took it off. It's all taped back up now (not the same tape it came with from the factory) and ready to ship - no wait! Essentially still brand new, no scratches, etc. Still have the plastic bag it came in (tho I did cut it open with a knife). I'll give it a day or two before I post it in the 'for sale' section here on WUS.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Sorry it didn't work out for you @dgaddis. I know you were looking forward to the full DLC look.


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> Alright. Well I took the plunge and ordered a DLC'd steel bracelet to try out on mine, genuine Casio part purchased from Tiktox in the UK (here). Sadly, it doesn't work for me. My wrists are just too skinny, the resin strap works way better. SO. Anyone want it? I'll sell it for what I've got in it ($160 USD - US sales only, purchase price was 123 pounds including shipping which worked out to just over $160 being debited from my PayPal account). Hit me up with a PM if you want it, I'd rather sell it to someone here than go the eBay route. I sized it and wore it at the office for about two hours, then took it off. It's all taped back up now (not the same tape it came with from the factory) and ready to ship - no wait! Essentially still brand new, no scratches, etc. Still have the plastic bag it came in (tho I did cut it open with a knife). I'll give it a day or two before I post it in the 'for sale' section here on WUS.
> 
> View attachment 15349756
> 
> ...


what size are your wrists?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

FreakyCas said:


> what size are your wrists?


A little under 6.75ish inches. I didn't take a pic of the bracelet on wrist, but basically the links that attached to the end links didn't just angle straight down, they actually angled in. Those long end links just don't work for me.

here's how well the resin straps fit.


----------



## FreakyCas (Aug 24, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> A little under 6.75ish inches. I didn't take a pic of the bracelet on wrist, but basically the links that attached to the end links didn't just angle straight down, they actually angled in. Those long end links just don't work for me.
> 
> here's how well the resin straps fit.
> 
> ...


Yes resin definitely fits you better I've been contemplating buying the DLC bracelet and bezel and my wrist is 7 inches flat in appearance.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

I have 6.5" wrist and I use the clasp on the 5th hole. It gives me a little more extra strap hanging from the top than I feel is ideal (and it just feels on the snug side). Honestly I feel like I could swing the 6th hole if I don't mind it being a loose fit.. _Murphy's Law: with screwbacks I always feel I'm in-between holes_


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Chempop said:


> @JaredNish I love how _reasonable _it seems to us, having 4 watches that similar. If only one had a loud enough alarm, and auto-repeat on the CDT you'd be set. Looks like you need that DW5025D (half joking?)!


I take your post as playful.

it actually does bother me to have too many neggies or resin or anything. Just couldn't pass up on the deals I got. I originally set out to buy ONE heh. Fiancé is less than enthused. I love positive displays for their brilliance and negatives for their stealthy sex appeal.
Also my pocket does have limits so I have to pick and choose. 
To the DW-5025D,.. I always need one of those. To be honest I am not at the point in collecting to be concerned about alarm volume and CDT repeat(give me time). Especially when it comes to this model,. It's more of a classic watch for me. The reason some still where a Rolex when their are others with more complications or a damned iwatch. I just really love this watch lol. Or squares as a whole.


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Mr Auto said:


> Thats a nice set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I sleep with them. 

(is he joking?)


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Chempop said:


> I have 6.5" wrist and I use the clasp on the 5th hole. It gives me a little more extra strap hanging from the top than I feel is ideal (and it just feels on the snug side). Honestly I feel like I could swing the 6th hole if I don't mind it being a loose fit.. _Murphy's Law: with screwbacks I always feel I'm in-between holes_


I felt that way with the rangeman and a few others. Feel your pain man.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Just received the blue steel... 🎂








_GMWB5000G-2_


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

adryens said:


>


Nice


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmmm. Put the bracelet back on. I don't know. I'm going to give it a few days and see how I feel about it. It does wrap around my wrist _fairly _well... It's really the angle between the endlink and the first link, that angle is what's bothering me a bit. See how the link 'sticks up' past the endlink in the first pic?


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Seems like a good fit to me @dgaddis.

Look at how loose I wear my GW5000 full steel (not a B5000, I'm sorry), I find it very comfortable even though it doesn't hug my wrist perfectly. The _droop _is over exaggerated in the pic because I never bring the watch at that angle to look at it. Roughly 6.5" wrist btw.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Looks good to me too @dgaddis.


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)

My two GMW's


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Fishin'.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Dialing in a new bike... again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

yokied said:


>


Never get tired of seeing the TCM.

Beautiful!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Swapped a silver bezel onto my previously all black square. I like it, nice change of pace.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Great grilling companion 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

Swapping to posi soon.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

JaredNish said:


> View attachment 15381356
> 
> Swapping to posi soon.


That bead-blasted look is sweet!


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

I made a video highlighting the scratches/patina/overall wear and tear on the black and the gold full metal pieces.

I only recently noticed the patina on the gold one...kinda weird.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

If you'll forgive a plastic one sneaking in, these are 'dad and daughter' watches today...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if the gold square is discontinued? It looks like it's starting to go out of stock in some places and I've seen some resellers hike their prices way above retail.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Tsujigiri said:


> Does anyone know if the gold square is discontinued? It looks like it's starting to go out of stock in some places and I've seen some resellers hike their prices way above retail.


It looks like it's still in production based on g-shock.jp. Prices for Gs in general are going up across the board on the gray market, most likely due to supply shortages caused by shipping delays from the pandemic.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Higs said:


> If you'll forgive a plastic one sneaking in, these are 'dad and daughter' watches today...
> 
> View attachment 15405785


Not many people seem to like the gold/yellow B5600. I dont have mine yet as it's in Japan but the pics of it look good.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Tsujigiri said:


> Does anyone know if the gold square is discontinued? It looks like it's starting to go out of stock in some places and I've seen some resellers hike their prices way above retail.





kubr1ck said:


> It looks like it's still in production based on g-shock.jp. Prices for Gs in general are going up across the board on the gray market, most likely due to supply shortages caused by shipping delays from the pandemic.


I should have access to a number of G's including the gold squares if anyone wants to get one.


----------



## nawksnai (Sep 1, 2020)

adashu said:


> I made a video highlighting the scratches/patina/overall wear and tear on the black and the gold full metal pieces.
> 
> I only recently noticed the patina on the gold one...kinda weird.


That's awesome! EXACTLY what I was looking for. I feel sorry that I missed it the first time through this thread, but there's just so much info in this thread.

The gold is actually my favourite, but I think long-term, I'd like the SS or black IP finishes the best. I just figured, without doing any research into it, that the SS would hold up best long-term, since scratched SS would eventually look worn in, while a black watch with scratches just looks damaged. LOL

As for the black IP, or any IP watch, I think if the edges of the bezel or bracelet were worn, it would actually look really good. They would add character. Scratches though? On the bracelet? Maybe not. _Definitely_ not.

And now I see your gold b5000 actually pretty good with the scratches due to them being rather low contrast. More food for thought. _shrug_


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Nat-e said:


> Please post pictures once those adapters are on! I would very much like to see how B5000G looks on nato straps. I haven't seen enough pictures to make a decision whether or not to buy it.


As promised @Nat-e.

Here's a picture of my GMW B5000G-1 with a DLC bezel and JaysAndKays adapters.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

Very tool-ish look. Pretty awesome.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Ooops last post was Titanium - I guess that is a metal too? If not apologies and here is metal....


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

Some shots from various lighting conditions, I like the look of scratches on the bezel (read patina) in the last picture. I wish i could give it more wrist time to develop more patina but I have to be fair to my other watches too ?


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

@Facelessman Just drink more frequently, that's how I speed up the petina process 🤪🍻


----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

With Hroween Leather strap


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Finally putting the worldtimer function to use watching the 24 Hours of LeMans, with one of my time zones set to local time where the race is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

So, anyone with the black titanium ones pick up any scratches exposing bare titanium underneath?

I really like the idea of a titanium one, but am not into all black or camo, so I'm thinking of eventually finding a used one and blasting/brushing it myself, if the material underneath would the coating would be conducive to this... unless someone has word if they'll come out with a bare titanium one any time soon.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

James142 said:


> Since these models are multiplying like rabbits, I figured we needed a dedicated photo thread. Let's see them!
> 
> Here are my G-1 and GD-1 with swapped straps:
> 
> View attachment 14611767


Debating swapping the straps on my GMW-B5000G for the black SS bracelet. Yay or nay?


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

GMW 5000 TB Black DLC


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Debating swapping the straps on my GMW-B5000G for the black SS bracelet. Yay or nay?
> View attachment 15464519


Go for it! 

Just be careful with the screws so you don't strip them.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

GMW-B5000V


----------



## iimm (Sep 7, 2019)

Modded vintage IP with positive screen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrbir (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

pojekt-h said:


> So, anyone with the black titanium ones pick up any scratches exposing bare titanium underneath?
> 
> I really like the idea of a titanium one, but am not into all black or camo, so I'm thinking of eventually finding a used one and blasting/brushing it myself, if the material underneath would the coating would be conducive to this... unless someone has word if they'll come out with a bare titanium one any time soon.


I have the black titanium with the positive display GMW-B5000TB-1 for a couple of weeks and the camouflage since yesterday.

I have two friends who have the black ti as well and so far our watches still look pristine. My metal square (steel original) has quite a few scratches but I think it looks rather good on it.

I haven't seen a scratched titanium watch yet. There are some people that have apparently seen scratched ones pop up on eBay but not "photographic evidence" was provided 

I have a feeling this watch will hold up pretty well.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

pojekt-h said:


> So, anyone with the black titanium ones pick up any scratches exposing bare titanium underneath?
> 
> I really like the idea of a titanium one, but am not into all black or camo, so I'm thinking of eventually finding a used one and blasting/brushing it myself, if the material underneath would the coating would be conducive to this... unless someone has word if they'll come out with a bare titanium one any time soon.


I'm not sure how well you can remove DLC....

I suspect a 'raw' titanium square will eventually come out. I could be wrong, but I'd be surprised if they didn't offer one at some point.


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Here's some pics of mine:


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the standard black bracelet version, but much prefer positive displays. Where are you folks getting a hold of these displays for swaps? Donor watches?


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*V-1*









*TCM-1*


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Since I just wore my TCM today, great time to post a couple of pics here...

Btw, it had been in my safe - meaning, no sync for awhile. One quick press of the lower-right button and it synced right up. Love that BT sync. ?


----------



## rincage (Apr 20, 2008)

Getting more and more scratched with each passing month. Still love it though. Will last forever I reckon.









Sent from my moto g(8) power using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

It’s funny seeing two extremes back to back. One that lives in a safe, one that gets beat on.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Here's one of mine. He does get wrist time, occasionally. But, like the rest of my BT squares, there's no bluetooth for this guy, he relies on good old MB6.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

The same here


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

kenls said:


> I had a GMW-B5000-1 (silver bezel, resin band, neg display) and swapped out the band and bezel for the TFC version. I did eventually buy the TFC screws too, but only for aesthetics. You shouldn't have a problem with the fit.


It has been quite sometime ago but Kenis thanks to you (hope you're doing well and so is everyone) and your info, I managed to "frankenstein" from different online sources to get a GMW-B5000TFC-1 with DLC band and the original replacement glass.  I didn't get the TFC screw though and used the original black screws.


----------



## ofey (Oct 15, 2012)

SOTC G-Shocks only:
GMW-B5000-1DR moded with a SS bracelet (10565787)
GMW-B5000GD-1
GMW-B5600BC-1B (my daily basher)


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

My full metal collection. 
GMWB5000GD-1
GMWB5000TB-1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Vintage metal


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Goldie came yesterday. It's so ridiculous that it's almost NOT ridiculous; like it's making fun of gold watches. I love it. For now, I have no desire to get the new red metal, but then again, that's what I originally said about the gold. ?‍♂


----------



## BinomialSpider (Mar 11, 2012)

that.gshock.life said:


> View attachment 15692369
> View attachment 15692371
> 
> 
> ...


Swiss Champ?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Blue


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

Please ignore!


----------



## aprameya2k (Jan 31, 2014)

Square and snow









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Does anyone know if these are all made in japan vs thailand or some other location? I heard most solar g shocks are made in thailand. Part of me is hoping they come from Japan.

Just ordered one of only three all black full metal squares left in stock on the casio website

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Cpt Canuck said:


> Does anyone know if these are all made in japan vs thailand or some other location? I heard most solar g shocks are made in thailand. Part of me is hoping they come from Japan.
> 
> Just ordered one of only three all black full metal squares left in stock on the casio website
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure the metal squares are all made in Japan. It will say on the caseback.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Goldie came yesterday. It's so ridiculous that it's almost NOT ridiculous; like it's making fun of gold watches. I love it. For now, I have no desire to get the new red metal, but then again, that's what I originally said about the gold.
> View attachment 15694712


You can tone down the Goldie with the Rubber band of the Kolor special edition (that went for $3k) - the rubber band can be ordered from pacparts and makes it a bit more wearable in my opinion.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Red one in. Vintage IP coming in next week.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

koolpep said:


> Red one in. Vintage IP coming in next week.


Wow, that's a nice collection of squares you have going there! 

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing your Vintage IP soon


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Thank you watch gods for gifting this to me









Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Some quick pics of vader's gauntlet























Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

My daily wearer for most of 2021 so far.



GMW-B5000D-1 with a TFC DLC bezel, resin GMW-B5000-1 strap, and a resin strap keeper. I appreciate the stainless steel hardware a la the original DW-5000C, but housed within the dark DLC coated case, caseback, and bezel. This piece has earned a permanent (for now) spot in my collection and is an appropriate heir to the spot formerly held by the venerable GW-5000.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

V-1, son.


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

My full metal square









All the Best!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

My pair...


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

tommy.arashikage said:


> My daily wearer for most of 2021 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000D-1 with a TFC DLC bezel, resin GMW-B5000-1 strap, and a resin strap keeper. I appreciate the stainless steel hardware a la the original DW-5000C, but housed within the dark DLC coated case, caseback, and bezel. This piece has earned a permanent (for now) spot in my collection and is an appropriate heir to the spot formerly held by the venerable GW-5000.


This to me has been my standout watch for comfort and convenience for the last 12 months or so.

Compared to the GW-B5600 that I got around the same time this is miles ahead.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

I like how the module on these watches is smart enough to only use bluetooth phone time sync or multi band 6 (one or the other). It tries to connect to the app first and doesn't bother to use multi band 6 if the app connection is successful.

I find that the app connects every 6 hours successfully

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

last blingy arrival!


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

GMW-B5000G-1:


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

AstroAtlantique said:


> View attachment 15732157
> 
> last blingy arrival!


Fantastic! As soon as I saw this model I had to have it the day it was released.

Some people are not into the color shade, saying that they think it would be better if it was a pure red. I for one appreciate that it's not. I love the blend between pink and red. Makes it more unique, in my opinion.

There is a rose gold colored one coming out next month, with a positive display. I imagine that will sell out much faster because of the positive display. I'm a little iffy on that one, but if it looks good in real photos, I might just jump on it...

Here's mine, btw


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

koolpep said:


> You can tone down the Goldie with the Rubber band of the Kolor special edition (that went for $3k) - the rubber band can be ordered from pacparts and makes it a bit more wearable in my opinion.


Nice! I did my own version of a Kolar.
I used the blue boy as the module, and the g1 straps. I acquired the Kolar bezel from tiktox in the UK. Not cheap, but completely worth it, in my opinion! 









In the end, I turned the blue boy into a positive display using the g1 module.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice @babyivan ; !!!

Good idea to mix and match.

Meanwhile my aged IP has arrived.


----------



## nawksnai (Sep 1, 2020)

babyivan said:


> In the end, I turned the blue boy into a positive display using the g1 module.


Looks amazing with the positive display.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

This shade of red looks unique. I think sooner or later, Casio would release a "rainbow" pack 



babyivan said:


> Fantastic! As soon as I saw this model I had to have it the day it was released.
> 
> Some people are not into the color shade, saying that they think it would be better if it was a pure red. I for one appreciate that it's not. I love the blend between pink and red. Makes it more unique, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Can’t wait to post to this thread.... I have two, count ‘em TWO, steels coming in this week - a positive display with resin strap (GMW-B5000G-1) and a negative display with bracelet (GMW-B5000GD-1)! All aboard the G Square train, y’all!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

First of the two new (to me) steel squares landed this afternoon. Me likey.....


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

oldspice said:


> First of the two new (to me) steel squares landed this afternoon. Me likely.....
> 
> View attachment 15740254


Great looking watch!!   You have good taste, obviously.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's today's addition.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Which one you like better? (You have to choose one ?)



oldspice said:


> Here's today's addition.
> 
> View attachment 15742945


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

jeffing said:


> Which one you like better? (You have to choose one ?)


Aw, c'mon - it's like choosing your favorite child! Honeymoon phase for both right now, but I am a sucker for a good negative display. However, my aging eyes prefer a positive display.....


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow (Mar 26, 2020)

Band Swap Left, Module Swap Right 🙂


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

The above watch is my daily wearer (1 of 2) for 2021, but modded to include a GMW-B5000TFC crystal pressed in its case and returned to its stock stainless steel bezel and bracelet.

Another shot, but next to my GMW-B5000TFC build:



The watch below is my other daily wearer (2 of 2), a GMW-B5000-1 adorned with a GMW-B5000TFC bezel and a resin strap keeper:







All three GMW-B5000 case backs, showing how all 3 case backs are perfectly oriented to the face of each respective watch:



I searched high and low for quite some time to find these gems with such pleasing (to me) case backs.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Box squats at the house today


----------



## Darkchild (Aug 3, 2020)

tommy.arashikage said:


> The above watch is my daily wearer (1 of 2) for 2021, but modded to include a GMW-B5000TFC crystal pressed in its case and returned to its stock stainless steel bezel and bracelet.
> 
> Another shot, but next to my GMW-B5000TFC build:
> 
> ...


Hi, could I ask where you got the TFC screen from? If I can't get my hands on a TFC (which increasingly seems like the case) I'd like to have one of my black squares with a positive display. thanks


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Here is where I am at until that crazy new Ti model arrives. I still want to get back the black ip model I stupidly sold. Keeping my eyes peeled on the sales thread haha


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Band Swap Left, Module Swap Right 🙂
> View attachment 15749304


Left one with a black DLC bezel and band would be... interesting.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Here is where I am at until that crazy new Ti model arrives. I still want to get back the black ip model I stupidly sold. Keeping my eyes peeled on the sales thread haha
> View attachment 15825783


That's a nice assortment of metal squares. They're all pretty different and complement each other well. Nice shots, too!


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

Darkchild said:


> Hi, could I ask where you got the TFC screen from? If I can't get my hands on a TFC (which increasingly seems like the case) I'd like to have one of my black squares with a positive display. thanks


I purchased the TFC crystal glass from PacParts a couple of years ago. Unfortunately PacParts no longer sells the part.


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

The most basic one


----------



## Darkchild (Aug 3, 2020)

tommy.arashikage said:


> I purchased the TFC crystal glass from PacParts a couple of years ago. Unfortunately PacParts no longer sells the part.


That is a shame, thanks.


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Arrived today. GMW-B5000TR-9JR....


----------



## nawksnai (Sep 1, 2020)

Nice! It doesn’t seem to be popular around here, but I’m a fan. The band is a little bit more subdued than in the promo shots, which may change people’s opinions on this model.


----------



## J__D (Feb 15, 2021)

I couldn't pull it off, but yes looks more subdued colour wise, but looks super polished and chromey. I tend to prefer the more brushed style finishing, cool nonetheless!


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

I picked up an aftermarket bezel and aftermarket resin strap for my TFC crystal modded GMW-B5000D-1. The bezel is clear like that of the DW-5600SK-1 and the strap is a decent resin make a la GMW-B5000-1. The red plastic barrier between the case center and the metal bezel is not necessary with this bezel so the fit and look is fairly streamlined. I like that the lug connectors of the strap are black like that of the GMW-B5000G-1/2 rather than red like that of the GMW-B5000-1. The black lug connectors look nice as seen through the clear bezel. The strap buckle and tang are of decent quality, but nowhere near as nice as those from a genuine GMW-B5000 resin strap. I also picked up the clear resin strap that comes with this bezel, but have not yet installed it. The all clear bezel and strap look does not speak to me at this time.































The clear bezel does not have the 'G-SHOCK' and 'PROTECTION' bezel lettering.

The bezel and strap kit comes with an aftermarket set of the screws and pipe to attach the strap and bezel onto the case center. I opted to use the genuine OE screws and pipe that were already present on my modded GMW-B5000D-1. The screw heads needed a bit of coaxing to seat into the bezel holes, but they eventually sat flush. I took care not to over tighten the screws so as to not crack the bezel.

EDIT: Apologies if this setup or similar has already been discussed ad nauseam here on F17. I'm not as active here of late so perhaps I am behind the times.


----------



## A-Squared (Oct 15, 2014)

tommy.arashikage said:


> I picked up an aftermarket bezel and aftermarket resin strap for my TFC crystal modded GMW-B5000D-1. The bezel is clear like that of the DW-5600SK-1 and the strap is a decent resin make a la GMW-B5000-1. The red plastic barrier between the case center and the metal bezel is not necessary with this bezel so the fit and look is fairly streamlined. I like that the lug connectors of the strap are black like that of the GMW-B5000G-1/2 rather than red like that of the GMW-B5000-1. The black lug connectors look nice as seen through the clear bezel. The strap buckle and tang are of decent quality, but nowhere near as nice as those from a genuine GMW-B5000 resin strap. I also picked up the clear resin strap that comes with this bezel, but have not yet installed it. The all clear bezel and strap look does not speak to me at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I can't wait until they make a black version of that resin bezel!!! I wonder what the weight watch is now, I bet it's significantly lighter now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

My trio 🙂


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

A-Squared said:


> That's awesome! I can't wait until they make a black version of that resin bezel!!! I wonder what the weight watch is now, I bet it's significantly lighter now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah A-Squared, I'm with you on that idea. A black resin bezel is in order for this series!


----------



## mgshoutman (Nov 13, 2020)

S.L said:


>


May I ask which version this is ? The Porter & Co ? Thanks


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

My G-Square full metal watchbox - not in picture are my two metal head but rubber strap watches in silver and black.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

koolpep said:


> My G-Square full metal watchbox - not in picture are my two metal head but rubber strap watches in silver and black.


Nice collection. The V1 and TB1 are my faves.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice collection. The V1 and TB1 are my faves.


Agree. For me the OG silver and the TB1 are my most worn of these.

Need to rekindle my love for them&#8230;.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

koolpep said:


> My G-Square full metal watchbox - not in picture are my two metal head but rubber strap watches in silver and black.


Wow! That's amazing that you have all those. Are you going to pick up the new purpley model?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Wow! That's amazing that you have all those. Are you going to pick up the new purpley model?


thank you!

I don't think I will pick up the new purple. Like with the mixed colour titanium model, this mixed colour steel model doesn't really do it for me personally. I would pick up a grey titanium in a heartbeat though.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

koolpep said:


> grey titanium in a heartbeat though.


That sounds like the rumoured MRG square.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JRat (Jul 18, 2021)

Young vs Aged..?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

JRat said:


> Young vs Aged..?


I like 'em both! I have both and I usually just swap out the clothes depending on my mood. Right now I have the aged on mine. It's pretty sweet in the metal and I guess it's a bit more 'special' than the plain. I like the DLC on positive, too! 😜


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRat (Jul 18, 2021)

James142 said:


> I like 'em both! I have both and I usually just swap out the clothes depending on my mood. Right now I have the aged on mine. It's pretty sweet in the metal and I guess it's a bit more 'special' than the plain. I like the DLC on positive, too! 😜
> 
> View attachment 16113194


Very nice, like the contrast b/w the two screens. Yours are like fraternal twins & mine are identical but perhaps one has a rougher "birth" 😁


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

TTV said:


> My trio 🙂
> View attachment 16077908
> 
> View attachment 16077912


...changed into a quartet with the addition of new Goldmember😍


----------



## LouieG0012 (Feb 23, 2021)

Here are my three


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Just swapped the strap and bracelet between the black ones; now the positive one has metal bracelet, which makes it perfect 😍👍


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Tokyo Twilight...


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ferretnose said:


> View attachment 16147272
> 
> Tokyo Twilight...


That's a beaut!! 👀

Congrats and enjoy! 👍


----------



## LouieG0012 (Feb 23, 2021)

Here is my latest, the stainless GWM-B5000. Just got it a week ago. In order of purchase from left to right since February of this year. All bought new.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is my update.























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JRat (Jul 18, 2021)

The twins and a new brother (from another mother..)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Storm proof.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

GMW-B5000D-1, stock


----------



## Chevy Suburban (Aug 18, 2021)

koolpep said:


> My G-Square full metal watchbox - not in picture are my two metal head but rubber strap watches in silver and black.


Nice pieces! Which one of these is your favorite?

And also, what kind of watch box is that?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Chevy Suburban said:


> Nice pieces! Which one of these is your favorite?
> 
> And also, what kind of watch box is that?


Hi! Thanks!
This is an AmazonBasics Hard Camera Case - Small - with the pluckable foam insert. 

My favorites are the Titaniums and the Rose Gold at the moment. However this is changing, wore the Tron and Aged IP as well a lot.

Cheers!


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I've got an aftermarket titanium bezel and bracelet coming in to try out on my B5000. No idea when it'll get to me...it did land in the US this morning, so, hopefully sooner than later. I went with plain silver titanium, not black, no camo, etc.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dgaddis said:


> I've got an aftermarket titanium bezel and bracelet coming in to try out on my B5000. No idea when it'll get to me...it did land in the US this morning, so, hopefully sooner than later. I went with plain silver titanium, not black, no camo, etc.


Sounds interesting. Where did you order this from, please?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Sounds interesting. Where did you order this from, please?


Alliexpress.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> Alliexpress.


Yes, but which "shop" on AliExpress? Quality varies. I'm sure we would all appreciate pics and comments when yours arrives and gets assembled. Good luck!


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Ferretnose said:


> Yes, but which "shop" on AliExpress? Quality varies. I'm sure we would all appreciate pics and comments when yours arrives and gets assembled. Good luck!


Ah, my bad. This one :: 137.2US $ 51% OFF|Blue Black Silver Titanium Alloy Set GMW B5000 Metal Watch Strap Band Bezel Camouflage Watchbands Steel Bracelet Cover Tools|Watchbands| - AliExpress 

I'll definitely report back once it's here.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks! That's a shop I've not encountered. Looking forward to reading more about your experience and seeing the results.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Ferretnose said:


> Thanks! That's a shop I've not encountered. Looking forward to reading more about your experience and seeing the results.


The search sucks on AliExpress...but that shop was the only one I could fine with plain titanium. I didn't want a coating....so...we'll see how it turns out haha.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

dgaddis said:


> The search sucks on AliExpress...but that shop was the only one I could fine with plain titanium. I didn't want a coating....so...we'll see how it turns out haha.


You're so right about AliEx - even if I do find something and bookmark it, it might not be there when I try the bookmark again. I'm thinking the natural titanium might go nicely with the screen on my new Tokyo Twilight steel square, and cut down the weight. Also wondering whether the Ti screw-in caseback from the full-titanium squares would interchange with the steel caseback. PacParts offers the Ti caseback for $162, which is a lot to spend on something I'm not certain will work, to save a few grams.


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

I suppose I _shouldn't _like the red or the Tokyo Nights metal square... but, dang if they don't just appeal to some part of me that I never knew would like them. I'll have some time next week to head off to a store that has a good variety of Gs, maybe they'll have one or both and I can try them out. I'm a bit worried about the weight; I tend to prefer lighter watches.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

So after a week of wearing the GMW-B5000PB-6 "Tokyo Twilight" exclusively (no small feat for me, trust me), I have to say that I think this model is a winner. The "muted chroma" purple & blue IP finish is exactly that: subdued despite the loud colors, giving the watch a dark chrome look to it that is fairly understated until you get it out in the light and those colors pop.

















The alternating colored links combined with the purple-tinted LCD set this watch apart from other limited production full-metal Gs, and I have a feeling that this watch is going to become fairly coveted down the line.
















If you are on the fence about this one, I'd recommend picking one up now, as you can always sell it off later if it's not for you. Whereas if you wait.... well, you know what happens.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

kubr1ck said:


> So after a week of wearing the GMW-B5000PB-6 "Tokyo Twilight" exclusively (no small feat for me, trust me), I have to say that I think this model is a winner. The "muted chroma" purple & blue IP finish is exactly that: subdued despite the loud colors, giving the watch a dark chrome look to it that is fairly understated until you get it out in the light and those colors pop.
> View attachment 16158809
> 
> View attachment 16158811
> ...


Dear @kubr1ck , your pictures have really changed my opinion on the color scheme of this beauty 🙂 I'm already in queue for this at my local dealer (hopefully there will be tyoical -10%...-25% discount right at the beginning)...


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> So after a week of wearing the GMW-B5000PB-6 "Tokyo Twilight" exclusively (no small feat for me, trust me), I have to say that I think this model is a winner. The "muted chroma" purple & blue IP finish is exactly that: subdued despite the loud colors, giving the watch a dark chrome look to it that is fairly understated until you get it out in the light and those colors pop.
> View attachment 16158809
> 
> View attachment 16158811
> ...


Beautiful pics as usual, @kubr1ck 👍

I thought about getting this one but I probably have enough steel squares for now (is four enough? 😂).


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

James142 said:


> Beautiful pics as usual, @kubr1ck 👍
> 
> I thought about getting this one but I probably have enough steel squares for now (is four enough? 😂).


No, four is not enough, we both need the fifth one (before the sixth...) 🙂


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Howdy!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

My big beef with the all-steel squares is their big beefiness - like 170 gr. unsized! Even so, the Tokyo Twilight proved irresistible. But as much as I dig it I can't wear it every day, especially when there are titanium alternatives in the watch box.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Ferretnose said:


> My big beef with the all-steel squares is their big beefiness - like 170 gr. unsized! Even so, the Tokyo Twilight proved irresistible. But as much as I dig it I can't wear it every day, especially when there are titanium alternatives in the watch box.


I like them for this very reason. You hit the door frame with metal G-square? Better check if the frame is ok... cause those beefy mofos are tough as nails!


----------



## CasioExplorer (Sep 13, 2021)

Here's my little scratch magnet!


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> I like them for this very reason. You hit the door frame with metal G-square? Better check if the frame is ok... cause those beefy mofos are tough as nails!


Yep, no question. Casio pretty much offers a square for everyone. If I really want to go light, the GW-S5600 fills the bill. But if I'm intent on doing some damage, GMW-B5000D for sure.


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

Porter DLC bezel and bracelet on mine. Not so scratched but definitely dented a bit.


----------



## JRat (Jul 18, 2021)

Ferretnose said:


> My big beef with the all-steel squares is their big beefiness - like 170 gr. unsized! Even so, the Tokyo Twilight proved irresistible. But as much as I dig it I can't wear it every day, especially when there are titanium alternatives in the watch box.


While I like the heft and look/feel of the metal squares, it's mainly used for casual social and light outdoor activities (fishing, golfing, etc.). My go-to for active wear (running, swimming, biking, tennis, etc.) is usually the resin 'Oak,' it's so much lighter and strap can be worn loose to let sweat evaporate & it doesn't bake in the sun...


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

A few questions if I may.
Do these full metal models have a bigger display? 
Do any squares have a bigger display?

I had a G-5600e (I think) a few years back but the display was too small for my ageing eyes.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

TalkingClock said:


> A few questions if I may.
> Do these full metal models have a bigger display?
> Do any squares have a bigger display?
> 
> I had a G-5600e (I think) a few years back but the display was too small for my ageing eyes.


These are pretty much the same size.

There are some models with bigger displays, but not in this thread.

For bigger displays, check out the GBX-100 or GBD-200, for example.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

James142 said:


> These are pretty much the same size.
> 
> There are some models with bigger displays, but not in this thread.
> 
> For bigger displays, check out the GBX-100 or GBD-200, for example.


Thanks. Not usually a fan of negative displays but the MIT displays look fantastic. 
No way I'm taking up running mind, but the watches look great as just...watches.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> So after a week of wearing the GMW-B5000PB-6 "Tokyo Twilight" exclusively (no small feat for me, trust me), I have to say that I think this model is a winner. The "muted chroma" purple & blue IP finish is exactly that: subdued despite the loud colors, giving the watch a dark chrome look to it that is fairly understated until you get it out in the light and those colors pop.
> View attachment 16158809
> 
> View attachment 16158811
> ...


"Fairly coveted down the line" = high demand & very hard to find at anything resembling reasonable prices (maybe)  

Your photos are really good Kubr1ck, I love the colors on this one. I agree with your assessment too. 

We'll see if one of these makes it to my stable. The odds that it does are probably better than even. 🤣🤣


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Finally I let the others go. So those two are the keeperes! The Beater & the Banger!


----------



## JRat (Jul 18, 2021)

TalkingClock said:


> A few questions if I may.
> Do these full metal models have a bigger display?
> Do any squares have a bigger display?
> 
> I had a G-5600e (I think) a few years back but the display was too small for my ageing eyes.


Believe they (full metal display) are same/similar in size to their resin cousins. The negative display is pretty easy to see when outdoors in bright light, not so much when dim... but then fairly easy again when dark since it lights up automatically at the tilt of the wrist (or via button).


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

My DLC duo…


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

kenls said:


> My DLC duo…
> 
> View attachment 16164396


Nice


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Natural habitat....down and dirty









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

ck13 said:


> Natural habitat....down and dirty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re not allowed to use the blingy, scratch-magnet square for actual physical activity! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

kenls said:


> My DLC duo…
> 
> View attachment 16164396


Both are gorgeous, but the right one with positive display and bracelet in my favorite 😍 Had mine modded similarly 👍


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

JRat said:


> Believe they (full metal display) are same/similar in size to their resin cousins. The negative display is pretty easy to see when outdoors in bright light, not so much when dim... but then fairly easy again when dark since it lights up automatically at the tilt of the wrist (or via button).


Thanks. I've ordered the GBD-200 because of the bigger display.


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

Enjoying this guy a lot!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

stockae92 said:


> View attachment 16168336


Brilliant 👍


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

ck13 said:


> Natural habitat....down and dirty
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


Nice, is that a G? What bullbars did you find that fit these?


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

My aftermarket titanium kit should be installed tomorrow night….


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> My aftermarket titanium kit should be installed tomorrow night….


Which kit did you go for?


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

babylon19 said:


> Which kit did you go for?


plain silver, no coating or camo pattern. I posted a link earlier.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Ah, forgot that tomorrow is Columbus/Indigenous Peoples Day, so no USPS tomorrow. Tuesday I’ll have the kit!


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Alright, my kit came in, I got this one. I can confidently, with 100% conviction, say DO NOT BUY THIS. It looks good at a distance, but it sucks. The finishing on the bracelet isn't good, especially the endlinks right next to the 1st 'real' link on the bracelet, it looks hand finished, but not well. But the biggest problem is that it doesn't fit, holes for the strap screws in the bezel aren't in the right place and I couldn't get it mounted with either the titanium bracelet or the OEM resin strap. On one side I could get the screw through, but when tightening them down only one of the two heads actually fits into the countersunk hole. The other end I couldn't even get all the way through.

So save your money. I'm gonna see if they'll refund me, and if not I'll talk to my credit card company. Also, important to know, and shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone, AliExpress definitely censors their reviews. The piece I bought had two reviews, one with a photo, that said something along the lines of "it's not perfect but I like it." Now there's only one review...I was going to write one there, but what's the point, they'll take it down.

The bezel looks pretty good, too bad I can't install it.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

dgaddis said:


> Alright, my kit came in, I got this one. I can confidently, with 100% conviction, say DO NOT BUY THIS. It looks good at a distance, but it sucks.


Thanks for the feedback. Fingers crossed you can get a refund one way or another.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

More pics. First two show the misalignment between the bezel and case. Last one shows the screws installed best as I can get them, the one that looks close the head of the screw won't fit down into the counterbore in the bezel like it should.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh, very sorry for this issue !!
Also I was waiting for your photographies to see how the black button were on a "silver" titanium.
On my recent experience with Aliexpress, I have been very lucky with my IP Washblack GWMB5000 bezel and bracelet. Zero issue, perfect fit and in every details (some part of the black bezel/bracelet are IP mirror finish like on the original...)
But, I was really looking forward to see your own customization because this is something we have been waiting: a silver titanium ! Even if the buckle on this second market is steel like in the description.

IMHO you should be able to get a refund, but also they will certainly propose to send to you another kit. Like a bezel only.
If you have paid, like myself with Paypal, you got a double protection.

My finger has been on the trigger for a refund when my parcel was "lost" after one week of transit but they manage to send another one immediately. My name was also erased from the parcel and the postman was scratching his head before to throw it in a "back to China" bin. But I have been able to stop the process and get it from the post office.

Eventually I have also left a good review and it was posted with an American flag next to my edited name and I'm in France.... ;-)

But all in all, their customer service was really reactive through the chat (they use heavily translators).
The shop I have been dealing with is: VECILEON Store.
What was yours ?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

The Tokyo Twilight is on 🔥 🔥 🔥


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Bummer, dgaddis. Know exactly how you feel.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Way more subtle and understated than I expected. I think I will actually wear this quite a bit, and it has me seriously considering the Ron Burgun-G…


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Speaking of which… Anyone have both the Burgundy and Purple to do a side by side pic? Just wondering if they are different enough.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Pre-order on the Ti Mech Black on the U.S. site set for 10/15


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Full metal sink!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Full metal sink!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you polished the bezel edge?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> Speaking of which… Anyone have both the Burgundy and Purple to do a side by side pic? Just wondering if they are different enough.


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> It looks like you polished the bezel edge?


Yes I can not stop use that green sponge on everything ! (Aged IP from Aliexpress...)
;-)


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> View attachment 16178299


Thanks. I do favor how the links are a uniform color on the burgundy. I could do without the alternating colors on the purple.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> View attachment 16178299


Wow, beautiful 👏 The colors are stunning 👀


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

dgaddis said:


> More pics. First two show the misalignment between the bezel and case. Last one shows the screws installed best as I can get them, the one that looks close the head of the screw won't fit down into the counterbore in the bezel like it should.


So sorry to hear that @dgaddis. 

I was looking forward to your updates as I had a black Ti set coming from the same store and was a bit disappointed to see that yours didn’t fit. 

I think A******ess is a hit-or-miss proposition. Just received my set and managed to mount it on okay. 

The finishing and fit is maybe around 80-90% but for the price, I can’t really complain. 

The main advantage is the lightness, now almost comparable to the resin squares. And the overall Matt finishing, not so blingy. 










Luck of the draw I guess. 

Good luck to your refund! Do keep us posted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

This thread disserves black and white picture too.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

theleftwrist said:


> So sorry to hear that @dgaddis.
> 
> I was looking forward to your updates as I had a black Ti set coming from the same store and was a bit disappointed to see that yours didn’t fit.
> 
> ...


Wowow!!
It looks great!!


Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Family photo


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Family photo
> View attachment 16180418


Very nice! I'm gonna do this too, but wait until I get my mecha Ti for that photo...


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

theleftwrist said:


> So sorry to hear that @dgaddis.
> 
> I was looking forward to your updates as I had a black Ti set coming from the same store and was a bit disappointed to see that yours didn’t fit.
> 
> ...


Any more pics?


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

babylon19 said:


> Any more pics?


Sure! Would poorly taken pics do? 

Finishing, as I said, is around 80-90%, IMHO. 

There are some sharp points but doesn’t really affect wear. 

Fit-wise, it is fine but somehow doesn’t feel that it’s at the level of the original bezel and bracelet. 

Or it could be the lightweight of the Ti that makes it feel a little plasticky but I feel that Ti is much more comfortable than SS and I like the feel. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

theleftwrist said:


> Sure! Would poorly taken pics do?
> 
> Finishing, as I said, is around 80-90%, IMHO.
> 
> ...


Thank u for this 
Really been wanting the Ti myself 
Do u have the link for where u got it 
Any problems installing it?
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

jringo8769 said:


> Thank u for this
> Really been wanting the Ti myself
> Do u have the link for where u got it
> Any problems installing it?
> ...


Thankfully no issues installing! YMMV though, buyer beware and all that…

PM sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a titanium camo kit that is amazing quality, 10/10. Unfortunately I did not buy it new so not sure where it originally came from. Tempted to pick up a black Ti kit too now!


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

babylon19 said:


> I have a titanium camo kit that is amazing quality, 10/10. Unfortunately I did not buy it new so not sure where it originally came from. Tempted to pick up a black Ti kit too now!


Might u have some pics of it?
We all would love to see it 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

3 years day for day since my first Full Métal.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

jringo8769 said:


> Might u have some pics of it?
> We all would love to see it
> God Bless,John


It's pretty similar to the video below and I actually prefer the subtle differences over OEM! (matt bezel and the lack of painted lettering).


----------



## oDANo (Oct 17, 2021)

Who wants to sell me one so I can post in this thread lol. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

My favourite watches at the moment...


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

benson70 said:


> My favourite watches at the moment...
> View attachment 16204054


Very nice!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Metal Squares
From Left to Right:

Top row:
GMW-B5000TFC-1JR
GMW-B5000KL-9JR
GMW-B5000TGF-9JR Metal
GMW-B5000TGF-9JR Resin
GMW-B5000GD-9JF
GMW-B5000GD-4JF Resin
GMW-B5000D-1JF Resin
GMW-B5000-1JF

Middle row:
GMW-B5000G-1JF
GMW-B5000GD-1JF
GMW-B5000V-1JR
GMW-B5000CS-1JR
GMW-B5000G-2JF
GMW-B5000RD-4JF
GMW-B5000PB-6JF
GMW-B5000TVA-1JR

Bottom Row:
GMW-B5000TB-1JR Metal
GMW-B5000TB-1JR Resin
GMW-B5000TCM-1JR Metal
GMW-B5000TCM-1JR Resin
GMW-B5000TCF-2JR
GMW-B5000TR-9JR
DW-5000BL-2JF
DW-5000D-8JF


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16208977


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16208977
> 
> 
> Metal Squares
> ...


Awesome! Quite a collection! Any more pics?


----------



## Darkchild (Aug 3, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16208977
> 
> 
> Metal Squares
> ...


Amazing. Do you wear them or just collect?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Darkchild said:


> Amazing. Do you wear them or just collect?


As a son of Chtulhu, he wears them all! 
At once! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

JustAbe is an enigma, our very own Bruce Wayne. Casio squares by day, Pateks and Ferraris by night


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I’m waiting (or to be more accurate ‘hoping’) for Casio to release a blue metal GMW-5000 similar to the one they’ve done with blue IP bezel and black rubber band, but all steel this time. If they released this, I’d likely jump quick smart. 

What are people’s thoughts on the likelihood of this?


----------



## Chevy Suburban (Aug 18, 2021)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16208977
> 
> 
> Metal Squares
> ...


I dont understand how you are listing duplicates of the same model number but you are labelling one as resin and the other one as metal?


----------



## Chevy Suburban (Aug 18, 2021)

Merv said:


> I’m waiting (or to be more accurate ‘hoping’) for Casio to release a blue metal GMW-5000 similar to the one they’ve done with blue IP bezel and black rubber band, but all steel this time. If they released this, I’d likely jump quick smart.
> 
> What are people’s thoughts on the likelihood of this?


Very unlikely. However, I've heard stories of people ordering the bracelet for this model on alixpress and that the blue matched quite well with the case. As far as I know these are just stories because I've never seen any pics and I wasnt able to find the product listing either.

Edit:
As soon as I posted this I did another google search on "gmw b500 bracelet blue" and this is what I came up with. I dont know if this is an exact color match but there are also other listings depicting the watch fully assembled with a blue bracelet as though it is an OEM product.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Chevy Suburban said:


> I dont understand how you are listing duplicates of the same model number but you are labelling one as resin and the other one as metal?


Indicating the bands attached!! 😅😇


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Chevy Suburban said:


> Very unlikely. However, I've heard stories of people ordering the bracelet for this model on alixpress and that the blue matched quite well with the case. As far as I know these are just stories because I've never seen any pics and I wasnt able to find the product listing either.
> 
> Edit:
> As soon as I posted this I did another google search on "gmw b500 bracelet blue" and this is what I came up with. I dont know if this is an exact color match but there are also other listings depicting the watch fully assembled with a blue bracelet as though it is an OEM product.
> ...


I wasn’t aware this was available. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chevy Suburban (Aug 18, 2021)

Merv said:


> I wasn’t aware this was available. Thanks for sharing.


Keep us updated if you end up ordering one! I am really curious to see if the bracelet is a good match for the case.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Chevy Suburban said:


> Keep us updated if you end up ordering one! I am really curious to see if the bracelet is a good match for the case.


My two cents about "Vacileon" Store. I have been surprised how good they stand behind their customers to be certain your parcel reach you. Also I have been surprised by the high quality of their steel bezel and bracelet.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Merv said:


> I’m waiting (or to be more accurate ‘hoping’) for Casio to release a blue metal GMW-5000 similar to the one they’ve done with blue IP bezel and black rubber band, but all steel this time. If they released this, I’d likely jump quick smart.
> 
> What are people’s thoughts on the likelihood of this?


I think they'll eventually get to the whole rainbow

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

tommy.arashikage said:


>


Beautiful…..can you give details please on how you configured this and where sourced from. Thanks.


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks! I believe this one is a GMW-B5000D-1 with a GMW-B5000TFC crystal and a blue stainless steel bezel and bracelet sourced from AliExpress. KasiMod Professional Store.

Not sure if it is still available anymore. The bezel was a decent aftermarket product. The bracelet was a little clunky at the clasp.


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

tommy.arashikage said:


> Thanks! I believe this one is a GMW-B5000D-1 with a GMW-B5000TFC crystal and a blue stainless steel bezel and bracelet sourced from AliExpress. KasiMod Professional Store.
> 
> Not sure if it is still available anymore. The bezel was a decent aftermarket product. The bracelet was a little clunky at the clasp.


Out of interest... how did you change the crystal?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

tommy.arashikage said:


> Thanks! I believe this one is a GMW-B5000D-1 with a GMW-B5000TFC crystal and a blue stainless steel bezel and bracelet sourced from AliExpress. KasiMod Professional Store.
> 
> Not sure if it is still available anymore. The bezel was a decent aftermarket product. The bracelet was a little clunky at the clasp.


Thanks kindly, much appreciated.


----------



## Wools (Feb 28, 2016)

tommy.arashikage said:


>


God. Damn. That's one of the funkiest mods I've ever seen, great work!

I own the GMW-B5000-2 and although I adore the blue steel and rubber strap, I've slowly worked out I don't like the negative display and may let it go on here in the future. To see my simular watch but with a positive display + red line around the solar pannels just looks tip top!


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Tokyo square added.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow (Mar 26, 2020)

Here's my GW-B5000GD-9 which I acquired at the beginning of the year, I immediately swapped the module from a silver one, and today I received the TFG Bezel and Bracelet from WatchWAY

Before...









After...


----------



## Chevy Suburban (Aug 18, 2021)

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Here's my GW-B5000GD-9 which I acquired at the beginning of the year, I immediately swapped the module from a silver one, and today I received the TFG Bezel and Bracelet from WatchWAY
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 16227876
> ...


That's pretty smart, modding a TFG for yourself. Looks great too and I assume it's much cheaper this way than buying one?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow (Mar 26, 2020)

Chevy Suburban said:


> That's pretty smart, modding a TFG for yourself. Looks great too and I assume it's much cheaper this way than buying one?


yeh I got the original watch free (due to buying 6 with huge discount and flipping 5)

the OEM parts for the TFG are £137.50 ($186)


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Some questions about the 3459 module if I may. Is there a manual GET function which shows time and date of last MB6 sync? Also is it possible to manually turn off MB6?


----------



## Chevy Suburban (Aug 18, 2021)

TalkingClock said:


> Some questions about the 3459 module if I may. Is there a manual GET function which shows time and date of last MB6 sync? Also is it possible to manually turn off MB6?


Yes the function is there but you have to press three buttons at the same time (B,C and D I believe) to see the information. 

Also yes the watch has an airplane mode which disconnects you from MB6 and bluetooth.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Chevy Suburban said:


> Yes the function is there but you have to press three buttons at the same time (B,C and D I believe) to see the information.
> 
> Also yes the watch has an airplane mode which disconnects you from MB6 and bluetooth.


Found the airplane mode thanks. Can't figure out the GET display though. Not that it matters much to be fair. 










The square arrived yesterday. Very nice. The display is awesome and I can read it without glasses just fine. That was my main concern. I'm mixed about the highly polished bezel, especially the 'lugs'. It feels a bit much and does not match the lightly brushed areas of the bracelet. Definitely way blingier (is that a word?) than my AWM-500. I may tone it down a bit dunno. Apart from that it is pretty damn good. 









Square and Round.....










Round and Square...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow (Mar 26, 2020)

I mocked up this image with the lettering painted Gold (posted on Reddit too) and decided to give it a go and took some pics along the way...









Obviously people know how it usually looks...








I didn't realise how much dust was gathering on the display, it isn't there anymore, believe me 

Carefully masked as I'm not 100% steady with my hands, I even had to zoom in on my photos to check I'd lined up the tape sufficiently...








I thought about removing the bezel, however it was easier to keep steady while attached so I just went with masking in place

Deliberate excess paint to fill the letters properly...









Mask off ready to clean...









RESULT!...









I did notice afterwards how wonky the screen protector was and I've removed it and re applied it straight 🤣🤣, I couldn't unsee it.

my masking tape was a roll i've had for a while and had also picked up some lint so I just made sure I cleaned it properly when i'd finished, the paint is just a cheap paint pen, nothing special or expensive, but good enough for the job


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

TalkingClock said:


> I'm mixed about the highly polished bezel, especially the 'lugs'. It feels a bit much and does not match the lightly brushed areas of the bracelet. Definitely way blingier (is that a word?) than my AWM-500. I may tone it down a bit dunno.


I really hope Casio make a brushed version soon.


----------



## Chevy Suburban (Aug 18, 2021)

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I mocked up this image with the lettering painted Gold (posted on Reddit too) and decided to give it a go and took some pics along the way...
> View attachment 16238382
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool mod! Definitely considering doing this to mine too. The gold looks great with the lettering on the display. 

What kind of paint pen did you use?

And you think it's going to hold up if you take it into the shower or for a swim?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow (Mar 26, 2020)

Chevy Suburban said:


> Very cool mod! Definitely considering doing this to mine too. The gold looks great with the lettering on the display.
> 
> What kind of paint pen did you use?
> 
> And you think it's going to hold up if you take it into the shower or for a swim?


just a cheap £1.95 ebay paint pen or from an arts/crafts shop, a car touch up pen is probably much tougher but cost like 4x as much, which obviously is still cheap but its pretty much single use, I can't see me needing to paint much with them,
I don't shower or swim so it don't matter 🤣

lol I joke obviously, I don't wear my watches in the shower, I have a Daily beater or 2 for work, then a handful of nicer watches and this falls into that group, it will never see the action that a G should so again it won't be an issue, and dead easy to touch up regardless


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's my full-metal squad. One more than I have space for in my g-shock case! I think it's well-rounded and I could be pretty happy with just these as my g-shocks. I am def not looking for any more full-metal squares.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Here's my full-metal squad. One more than I have space for in my g-shock case! I think it's well-rounded and I could be pretty happy with just these as my g-shocks. I am def not looking for any more full-metal squares.
> 
> View attachment 16238600


Nice! 👍

Is that an Isofrane? How's that working out? Haven't tried one on a square yet 🤔


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Nice! 👍
> 
> Is that an Isofrane? How's that working out? Haven't tried one on a square yet 🤔


Thanks!

I have two or three Isofranes, but this one is a Borealis strap. I'll never buy another Isofrane because IMO the Borealis straps are very nice quality, and probably less than 1/4 the cost of an Isofrane strap. So I have a bunch of Borealis straps.

It will stay on the B5000G for quite awhile. It is VERY comfortable and I like it much better than the stock strap. Using JaysandKays adapters of course.


----------



## Wools (Feb 28, 2016)

I’ve been watching the Full Metal Silver Square for several weeks and noticed over the weekend, it went from 4 to 1 examples in Stock on G-Shock UK.

So after an evening thinking, I thought I would regret if if they sold out and I missed the window. So I picked it up and unless they re-stock, which I’m sure they will, I bagged the last B5000D in the UK! Happy with that.

Looking forward to adding it alongside my 5000U in my G-Shock collection. My JDM import for rough work, and my B5000D Silver for smarter occasions. 😊


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

Wools said:


> I’ve been watching the Full Metal Silver Square for several weeks and noticed over the weekend, it went from 4 to 1 examples in Stock on G-Shock UK.
> 
> So after an evening thinking, I thought I would regret if if they sold out and I missed the window. So I picked it up and unless they re-stock, which I’m sure they will, I bagged the last B5000D in the UK! Happy with that.
> 
> Looking forward to adding it alongside my 5000U in my G-Shock collection. My JDM import for rough work, and my B5000D Silver for smarter occasions. 😊


Great choice, I picked up another B5000D yesterday too, although not brand new, its my 6th B5000. The best square


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Ryusuke Moriai Casio chief designer is wearing also a full metal Square (and many more...) ;-)

source: Singapore Stock Photos, Premium Creative & Editorial Pictures & Asian Country Images - Photonico.asia


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

My *GMW* family in their new case 😍


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## complexcarbs (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

TTV said:


> My *GMW* family in their new case 😍
> View attachment 16287664
> 
> View attachment 16287665
> ...


I am pretty sure that is the same cheapo watch box I purchased, but mine has 12 slots. I only put 6 in because they bump into and scratch in the ridiculously narrow box. You seemed to have squeezed them in nicely. Nice steel fam, too


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I am pretty sure that is the same cheapo watch box I purchased, but mine has 12 slots. I only put 6 in because they bump into and scratch in the ridiculously narrow box. You seemed to have squeezed them in nicely. Nice steel fam, too


Yes, the look of this box is better than the feel 🙂 I was slightly disappointed about the watch holder softness and slot distribution; resin straps are more difficult to set there and the bezels are right next to each other. However, the box will do the storage job 😉👍


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Thread necromancy power!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rikimaru said:


> Thread necromancy power!


It's not _that_ old haha 😂

Nice squares 👍


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally back into the G camp with a model I'm happy with. Went with the GMW-B5000D-1ER for the crisp STN display and the wrist presence, which almost feels perfect (after owning an Apple Watch SS).

Already want to buy spare parts & more models......hoping Casio starts putting the STN LCD into some resins. Also waiting patiently for a Rangeman refresh. 🤞


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

My titania ❤


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

This post is resurrected! B5000D with crystal mod.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)

Embracing the fun ridiculousness that is the GMWB5000GD-9D.


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Update on the collection...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

A yin and a yang. Two favorites.


----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)

kubr1ck said:


> A yin and a yang. Two favorites.
> View attachment 16723707
> 
> View attachment 16723710


Godfather 1 and 2 ❤❤❤ Amazing bruv


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1


----------



## yallerhon (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

So of course I had to try the TR bezel and clasp on my TB. Very nice! Since the TB has gold pushers, screws, and screen elements, it gives the watch an all gold case. Because of the polished segments the stock TB strap integrates really well with the polished TR clasp. Imgur gallery with wrist-rolls. Have a great weekend y'all!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnat Côte d'Ivoire 75%


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

My modded GMW-B5000GD.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

L&W said:


> My modded GMW-B5000GD.
> View attachment 16779283


@L&W , can you post pics with LED ON and OFF? Nice looking mod 😍👍


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

TTV said:


> @L&W , can you post pics with LED ON and OFF? Nice looking mod 😍👍


Thanks @TTV 🙏 Here with backlight ON.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## shocking!g (Jun 1, 2021)

L&W said:


> My modded GMW-B5000GD.
> View attachment 16779283


This looks awesome. 

Is this a hybrid of the GMW-B5000GD-9 and GW-B5600AR-1 ?


----------



## L&W (May 11, 2021)

shocking!g said:


> This looks awesome.
> 
> Is this a hybrid of the GMW-B5000GD-9 and GW-B5600AR-1 ?


Thanks! Yes, it's a B5000GD with B5600AR module and B5000TFC crystal.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

From last week, but here are my MB and TVA. Both amazing watches!


----------



## Dilan57169 (6 mo ago)

keisuke_z said:


> From last week, but here are my MB and TVA. Both amazing watches!


I totally dig the TVA, will be receiving mine tomorrow. Absolutely cant wait.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

I picked up this Titanium version and it cost quite a lot of money. I'm not bonding with it as I'm more of a classical watch guy so probably this will go. It is very light though snd seemingly scratch proof.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## ironcastle (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like this will be a nice day!


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

ryanb741 said:


> I picked up this Titanium version and it cost quite a lot of money. I'm not bonding with it as I'm more of a classical watch guy so probably this will go. It is very light though snd seemingly scratch proof.


I really should have bought one of these when I had the chance...


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16804914


Beautiful! 👍


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16804914


That's a sharp shot, very nice 😍👍


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

TTV said:


> That's a sharp shot, very nice 😍👍


Thank you!


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

ryanb741 said:


> I picked up this Titanium version and it cost quite a lot of money. I'm not bonding with it as I'm more of a classical watch guy so probably this will go. It is very light though snd seemingly scratch proof.


That's a beauty. If you decide to sell hit me up!


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

Spotted the GMWB5000V bezel and bracelet on Watchway and could resist the temptation. Converted my MB into a V! Total cost all in was under $1k cad which seems pretty decent considering current resale prices…


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

*Latest member to my GMW family: B5kRD* 😍








































👍🇺🇦👍


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Brushed all the high polished sections of the case a couple of years ago. Now wishing it was back to stock condition. Might have to get the new GMB2100 in rose gold to pair with this square. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Just did an evening swap…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow (Mar 26, 2020)

omegagmt said:


> Brushed all the high polished sections of the case a couple of years ago. Now wishing it was back to stock condition. Might have to get the new GMB2100 in rose gold to pair with this square.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GENUINE OEM Replacement Bezel and Bracelet in Silver £45.50 + £63.50 from WatchWAY
G-Shock Bezel 10565719 | Watchway 








G-Shock Bracelet 10565787 | Watchway


Genuine Casio replacement metal bracelet in silver. Made for the following model(s):GMW-B5000-1GMW-B5000D-1




www.watchway.co.uk


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

omegagmt said:


> Brushed all the high polished sections of the case a couple of years ago. Now wishing it was back to stock condition. Might have to get the new GMB2100 in rose gold to pair with this square.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks much better brushed like that. I did mine as well. I think if Seiko released a brushed version they would sell well. I doubt they will now though because the MR-G is brushed. And it looks great.


----------



## Dilan57169 (6 mo ago)

Still a hell of a watch


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

TalkingClock said:


> Looks much better brushed like that. I did mine as well. I think if Seiko released a brushed version they would sell well. I doubt they will now though because the MR-G is brushed. And it looks great.
> View attachment 16823794


Only issue is that I can’t make the brushing on the bracelet so it looks off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

omegagmt said:


> Only issue is that I can’t make the brushing on the bracelet so it looks off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I thought the bracelet looked great as standard. It just didn't match the mirror polished bezel at all. Consequently when I knocked the shine of the bezel I just gave the bracelet a quick light going over. Just enough to look the same. Not being a professional at this my bezel turned out a bit rough at first but I redid it with lighter pressure. I then noticed it had changed colour to a sort of more white colour so I polished it with metal polish a few times. That took a bit of the scratch marks off and got the bracelet and bezel back to the same colour. Under the lens many here would probably be horrified but to the naked eye it just looks like a watch with a bit of wear. I'm glad I did it because the mirror polish for me was just to much bling.


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

TB-1 / D-1 / G-1 with gunmetal TFC bezel & bracelet
TCM-1 / V-1 / CS-1


----------



## guilherme (Sep 18, 2011)

Btw: how do I remove/change the straps?


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

guilherme said:


> View attachment 16846328
> 
> 
> Btw: how do I remove/change the straps?


You need 2 flathead screwdrivers to open the strap holding screws. Then remove the internal pipe and the strap is off. Reverse process in assembling. Easy with proper tools, I did it in hard way ...


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

Tag team


----------



## yowstudent (11 mo ago)

guilherme said:


> Btw: how do I remove/change the straps?


Posting on the run here but if you go to Esslinger and search "Double Ended Screw Removing Tool Block" you will come up with a $10 USD tool for loosening the screws on the screw bar. I went to AliE to get a cheaper version of the "Bergeon 6730 Watch Band Screw Remover Tool". You can get the authentic version from Esslinger. Take a look at the tool (again this is from AliE):














































Ground the screws on the right hand side as those are the long female screws. The left hand side has the shorter male screw which has the blue loctite / threadlocker. That is a compound used to prevent the screws from loosening from vibration (and other things).

Still get yourself a good screwdriver with a spinning top. You will still need to apply quite a bit of pressure (heh the blue loctite works lol).


----------



## guilherme (Sep 18, 2011)

@yowstudent, that was very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Just converted my all sliver metal G to this. It’s the titanium kit. So much lighter. I have enough SS watches on bracelets. So figured why not. I can always convert it back.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Reflections, not marks on the bezel.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

omegagmt said:


> It’s the titanium kit.


Looks good. Where did you buy the kit from?


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Latest family member 😍









































Because of the new members, the GMW family will move to a new bigger "home" 😉


----------



## MarshMan114 (May 2, 2013)

TTV said:


> Latest family member 😍
> 
> 
> View attachment 16867631
> ...


This is such a cool watch!


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Looks good. Where did you buy the kit from?


It’s from AliExpress. It’s the $169.99 kit with the real red resin shock absorber under the case. Might order the pushers. Not sure if I want to open it up to do it. My eyesight is not all that great to do such a micro task. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

MarshMan114 said:


> This is such a cool watch!


Thank you sir, yes it is 😍👍


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

The new home for my *GMW* family 😍


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

TTV said:


> The new home for my *GMW* family 😍
> View attachment 16868575
> 
> View attachment 16868576
> ...


Nice metal square collection! 🔥

Of course now you're going to have to fill 'er up haha


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

James142 said:


> Nice metal square collection! 🔥
> 
> Of course now you're going to have to fill 'er up haha


Yep, you got that right 😉👍 And then a box for 12, ...


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective (5 mo ago)

Throwback to Day of 2s


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

My two.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

*The latest GMW family member* 😍


----------



## pakupakuman (Jun 15, 2006)

Can you replace the bezel/bracelet on these squares? Perhaps even accept resin? I'd never seen the rose gold version until yesterday (yes, under a rock), and actually like the glass, buttons and screws, but thought they'd pair well with a dark bezel/bracelet. Something like this:


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

pakupakuman said:


> Can you replace the bezel/bracelet on these squares? Perhaps even accept resin? I'd never seen the rose gold version until yesterday (yes, under a rock), and actually like the glass, buttons and screws, but thought they'd pair well with a dark bezel/bracelet. Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 16886428


Can be done and looks actually very cool 😍👍Maybe I'll test it some day, black and matte black bracelets and bezels available 😉


----------



## pakupakuman (Jun 15, 2006)

TTV said:


> Can be done and looks actually very cool 😍👍Maybe I'll test it some day, black and matte black bracelets and bezels available 😉


Resin ones too? It would really provide a lot of options.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

pakupakuman said:


> Resin ones too? It would really provide a lot of options.


Resin bands yes. I already swapped once for the black ones:


TTV said:


> Just swapped the strap and bracelet between the black ones; now the positive one has metal bracelet, which makes it perfect 😍👍
> View attachment 16147143
> 
> View attachment 16147144
> ...


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Over three years ago I bought a GMW-B5000G-1 - resin band, black IP bezel, positive display. Before I even put it on the first time I swapped the bezel for the DLC bezel. This is how I used it for the next two years or so. Eventually picked up a non-coasted stainless bezel and swapped back and forth a bit. At some point I bought a DLC bracelet. But I didn't keep the bracelet and sold it off. At the time I had one square and I decided I wanted the resin strap since it's lighter and the square was my true beater watch.

Fast forward to today, I've got two squares, the B5000 and a GW-S5600 on a bracelet. The resin square ticks the 'super light beater watch' box, so I picked up another bracelet for the B5000, this time in stainless. I like it a lot, it's more comfy than I remember and of course it totally changes the look of the watch. It is a rattle trap though, I forgot about that haha.

Yesterday morning w/the resin strap.









Last night w/the bracelet installed.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

dgaddis said:


> I've got two squares


Congrats on keeping it under control.


----------



## utcps (9 mo ago)

I only have one square. Really hoping I keep it under control 😂


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

utcps said:


> I only have one square. Really hoping I keep it under control 😂


Haha good luck with that 😉

Nice square tho 😁


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)




----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

pakupakuman said:


> Can you replace the bezel/bracelet on these squares? Perhaps even accept resin? I'd never seen the rose gold version until yesterday (yes, under a rock), and actually like the glass, buttons and screws, but thought they'd pair well with a dark bezel/bracelet. Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 16886428


Thanks for the inspiration, this is the result 🙂👍









































































To my eye, they both look now much better than the originals 😍 Luckily managed to get proper tools today, more GMW mods to come, stay tuned 👍


----------



## yowstudent (11 mo ago)

TTV said:


> Thanks for the inspiration, this is the result 🙂👍
> 
> 
> To my eye, they both look now much better than the originals 😍 Luckily managed to get proper tools today, more GMW mods to come, stay tuned 👍


Great job!

Man that pink b5000 looks amazing. Next time it goes on sale it's going to be very hard to resist


----------



## pakupakuman (Jun 15, 2006)

Holy cow, that looks great!

Regular gold ought to look good too. Just did a quick and dirty with a DW5025.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

My *Semi-TB*; titanium bezel fits nicely to the resin strap 😍👍


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

Borrowed the bracelet from my TVA to convert my MB into a negative display TB. It actually works surprisingly well IMO, as the eyes kind of get tricked into thinking the text on the bracelet is similar in colour to the bezel text.


----------



## Reaxis (Feb 13, 2013)

TTV said:


> The new home for my *GMW* family 😍
> View attachment 16868575
> 
> View attachment 16868576
> ...


Interesting, I always thought the rose gold and gold were very close to each other in appearance.. but now its easy to see they are shades different. Thank you for the high quality pics... gonna study them now..


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

At long last… my TB bracelet has arrived and I think I’ve come to the resting point for this wonderfully versatile MB module. The crystal/dial design works super well with not only its intended bezel, but the aged IP / vintage bezel, and the TB bezel as well. The black buttons and screws keep it looking quite subtle, and the high polish DLC caseback wears more comfortably than the matte titanium caseback of my TVA, which tends to “unstick” from my wrist and move around despite the bracelet being properly sized. 


















Out of curiosity I weighed both my “TB” and TVA to compare weights (sorry for the crappy kitchen lighting):









TVA (note that I swapped the black resin cushion from my MB over out of curiosity):









Sized for my 6.75” wrist, the steel caseback, case and I’m guessing the additional material of the non-drilled TB bracelet makes for a 16g difference in weight, which is pretty negligible on the wrist. 

While my creation is not a true TB and isn’t paying homage to the origins of G-Shock, I really like this look - stealthy with just a hint of gold on the bezel text, and although I know not many like the negative display, I find that it works quite well for me. I also added some high friction Teflon tape (usually used for protection when sanding/polishing) on the underside of the clasp to avoid it rubbing on the clasp endlinks, as I noticed a couple of wear points on my TVA bracelet. 

All in all, this has pushed out the TVA as my daily wearer as it’s so versatile and I finally feel like this mini project has come to an end!

Note: all parts are OEM, sourced from Watchway UK.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998 (Jul 11, 2019)

TTV said:


> Thanks for the inspiration, this is the result 🙂👍
> View attachment 16905955
> 
> View attachment 16905957
> ...


That is one CLEAN mod!


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Latest family member: *GMW-B5000EH-1ER































*


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

TTV said:


> Latest family member: *GMW-B5000EH-1ER
> View attachment 17081409
> *


I rather like the pattern on the bracelet but the fact that it stops at the penultimate link and doesn't extend on to the bezel makes it look like a home mod job!

Congratulations on your latest purchase though.


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Self-aged black is my daily:


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

douglasf13 said:


> Self-aged black is my daily:
> View attachment 17082120


Wow, I love this look. How did you "self age" it? If you've previously posted how then please post a link.


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

TTV said:


> My *Semi-TB*; titanium bezel fits nicely to the resin strap 😍👍
> View attachment 16925503
> 
> View attachment 16925504
> ...


That's has really grabbed me, nice work. Now me wants!


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

All steel still a workhorse in the rotation. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I rather like the pattern on the bracelet but the fact that it stops at the penultimate link and doesn't extend on to the bezel makes it look like a home mod job!
> 
> Congratulations on your latest purchase though.


Thanks👍

Yep, the pattern would be nice on the bezel as well, maybe it needs some artistic mod 😉


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## ashwinbala (2 mo ago)

Hello from India!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------

